# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  نصائح و وصايا العلماء لطلبة العلم

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد





هذه نصائح و وصايا من كتب العلماء لطلبة العلم  , أسأل الله أن ينفع بها


==========
1 -كيف يدبر طالب العلم وقته , و لا ينفقه إلا في أهم العلوم


ابن الجوزي/ صيد الخاطر:


 ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يكون جل همته مصروفًا إلى الحفظ والإعادة؛ فلو صح صرف الزمان إلى ذلك، كان الأولى
 غير أن البدن مطية، وإجهاد السير مظنة الانقطاع،
 ولما كانت القوى تكل، فتحتاج إلى تجديد، وكان النسخ والمطالعة والتصنيف لا بد منه، مع أن المهم الحفظ، وجب تقسيم الزمان على الأمرين:
 فيكون الحفظ في طرفي النهار، وطرفي الليل،
 ويوزع بالباقي بين عمل بالنسخ، والمطالعة، وبين راحة للبدن، وأخذ لحظة.


 ولا ينبغي أن يقع الغبن بين الشركاء: فإنه متى أخذ أحدهم فوق حقه، أثر الغبن، وبان أثره.


 وإن النفس لتهرب إلى النسخ والمطالعة والتصنيف عن الإعادة والتكرار؛ لأن ذلك أشهى وأخف عليها.


 فليحذر الراكب من إهمال الناقة، ولا يجوز له أن يحمل عليها ما لا تطيق.


 ومع العدل والإنصاف يتأتى كل مراد، ومن انحرف عن الجادة، طالت طريقه، ومن طوى منازل في منزل، أوشك أن يفوته ما جد لأجله.
 على أن الإنسان إلى التحريض أحوج؛ لأن الفتور ألصق به من الجد.
وبعد، فاللازم في العلم طلب المهم، فرب صاحب حديث حفظ مثلًا لحديث: "من أتى الجمعة، فليغتسل" عشرين طريقًا، والحديث قد ثبت من طريق واحد، فشغله ذلك عن معرفة آداب الغسل، 
والعمر أقصر وأنفس من أن يفرط منه في نفس،
 وكفى بالعقل مرشدًا إلى الصواب. وبالله التوفيق.
====
سير أعلام النبلاء/ الذهبي:


قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ بنُ عَبْدِ البَرِّ:سَمِعْت   عَبْدَ اللهِ بنَ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ أَسَدٍ، سَمِعْتُ حَمْزَةَ الكِنَانِيَّ يَقُوْلُ:
خرَّجْتُ حَدِيْثاً وَاحِداً عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ نَحْوِ مِائَتي طَرِيْقٍ، فَدَاخَلَنِي لِذَلِكَ مِنَ الفَرحِ غَيْرُ قَلِيْلٍ، وَأُعْجِبْتُ بِذَلِكَ، فرَأَيْتُ يَحْيَى بنَ مَعِيْنٍ فِي المَنَامِ، فَقُلْتُ:
يَا أَبا زَكَرِيَّا، خرَّجْتُ حَدِيْثاً مِنْ مائتَي طَرِيْقٍ، فَسَكَتَ عَنِّي سَاعَةً، ثُمَّ قَالَ:أَخْشَى أَنْ تَدْخُلَ هَذِهِ تَحْتَ {أَلهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ}

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

2 - حفظ القرآن قبل طلب العلوم


أَنْبَأَنِي المُسَلَّمُ بنُ عَلاَّنَ، أَخْبَرَنَا الكِنْدِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ الخَطِيْبُ، أَخْبَرْنَا ابْنُ رِزْقٍ، وَأَبُو الفَرَجِ أَحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بنُ الحَسَنِ، قَالُوا:
أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بنُ كَامِلٍ القَاضِي، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو العَيْنَاءِ، قَالَ:
أَتَيْتُ عَبْدَ اللهِ بنَ دَاوُدَ، فَقَالَ: مَا جَاءَ بِكَ؟
قُلْتُ: الحَدِيْثُ.
قَالَ: اذْهَبْ، فَتَحفظ القُرْآنَ.
قُلْتُ: قَدْ حَفِظْتُ القُرْآنَ.
قَالَ: اقْرَأَ: {وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِم نَبَأَ نُوْحٍ...} [يُوْنُسُ: 71].
فَقَرَأْتُ العشْرَ حَتَّى أَنْفَذْتُهُ، فَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبِ الآنَ، فَتَعَلَّمِ الفَرَائِضَ.
قُلْتُ: قَدْ تَعَلَّمتُ الصُّلْبَ وَالجدَّ وَالكبرَ .
قَالَ: فَأَيُّمَا أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْكَ: ابْنُ أَخِيْكَ، أَوْ عَمُّكَ؟
قُلْتُ: ابْنُ أَخِي.
قَالَ: وَلِمَ؟
قُلْتُ: لأَنَّ أَخِي مِنْ أَبِي، وَعَمِّي مِنْ جَدِّي.
قَالَ: اذْهَبِ الآنَ، فَتَعَلَّمِ العَرَبِيَّةَ.
قَالَ: قَدْ عَلِمْتُهَا قَبْلَ هَذَيْنِ.
قَالَ: فَلِمَ قَالَ عُمَرُ -يَعْنِي حِيْنَ طُعِنَ-: يَا لَلَّهِ، يَا لِلْمُسْلِمِيْن  َ، لِمَ فَتَحَ تِلْكَ، وَكَسَرَ هَذِهِ؟
قُلْتُ: فَتَحَ تِلْكَ اللاَّمَ عَلَى الدُّعَاءِ، وَكَسَرَ هَذِهِ عَلَى الاسْتِغَاثَةِ وَالاسْتِنْصَار  ِ.
فَقَالَ: لَوْ حدَّثْتُ أَحَداً، لَحَدَّثْتُكَ 
سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة الخُرَيْبِيُّ عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ دَاوُدَ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ رَبِيْعٍ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

3- و صية علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه:
 يَا كُمَيْلُ بْنَ زِيَادٍ ، الْقُلُوبُ أَوْعِيَةٌ خَيْرُهَا أَوْعَاهَا ، احْفَظْ عَنِّي مَا أَقُولُ لَكَ ، النَّاسُ ثَلَاثَةٌ :
 فَعَالِمٌ رَبَّانِيٌّ 
 وَ مُتَعَلِّمٌ عَلَى سَبِيلِ النَّجَاةِ
 وَهَمَجٌ رِعَاعٌ أَتْبَاعُ كُلِّ نَاعِقٍ يَمِيلُونَ مَعَ كُلِّ رِيحٍ لَمْ يَسْتَضِيئُوا بِنُورِ الْعِلْمِ ، وَلَمْ يَلْجَئُوا إِلَى رُكْنٍ وَثِيقٍ 
 الْعِلْمُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْمَالِ ، الْعِلْمُ يَحْرُسُكَ وَأَنْتَ تَحْرُسُ الْمَالَ 
 الْعِلْمُ يَزْكُو عَلَى الْعَمَلِ وَالْمَالُ يَنْقُصُهُ النَّفَقَةُ ، وَمَحَبَّةُ الْعَالِمِ دِينٌ يُدَانُ بِهِ ، يَكْسِبُهُ الطَّاعَةَ فِي حَيَاتِهِ وَجَمِيلَ الْأُحْدُوثَةِ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ 
 الْعِلْمُ حَاكِمٌ وَالْمَالُ مَحْكُومٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَصَنَعَةُ الْأَمْوَالِ تَزُولُ بِزَوَالِهِ
 مَاتَ خُزَّانُ الْأَمْوَالِ وَهُمْ أَحْيَاءٌ ، وَالْعُلَمَاءُ بَاقُونَ مَا بَقِيَ الدَّهْرُ ، أَعْيَانُهُمْ مَفْقُودَةٌ ، وَأَمْثَالُهُمْ فِي الْقُلُوبِ مَوْجُودَةٌ
هَاهْ إِنَّ هَا هُنَا وَأَشَارَ إِلَى صَدْرِهِ عِلْمًا لَوْ أَصَبْتُ حَمَلَةً 
 بَلْ أَصَبْتُ لَقِنًا لِأَهْلِ الْحَقِّ لَا بَصِيرَةَ لَهُ فِي حَيَاتِهِ ، يَقْتَدِحُ الشَّكُّ فِي قَلْبِهِ بِأَوَّلِ عَارِضٍ مِنْ شُبْهَةٍ
 لَا ذَا وَلَا ذَا فَمِنْ مَهْمُومٍ بِاللَّذَّةِ سَلِسِ الْقِيَادِ لِلشَّهَوَاتِ ، أَوْ مُغْرًى بِجَمْعِ الْأَمْوَالِ ، لَيْسَا مِنْ دُعَاةِ الدِّينِ أَقْرَبُ شَبَهًا بِهِمُ الْأَنْعَامُ السَّائِمَةُ ، كَذَلِكَ يَمُوتُ الْعِلْمُ بِمَوْتِ حَامِلِيهِ 
 اللَّهُمَّ بَلَى لَنْ تَخْلُوَ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ قَائِمٍ بِحُجَّةٍ ، لِكَيْلَا تَبْطُلَ حُجَجُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَبَيِّنَاتُهُ ، أُولَئِكَ الْأَقَلُّونَ عَدَدًا ، الْأَعْظَمُونَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قَدْرًا ، بِهِمْ يَدْفَعُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَنْ حُجَجِهِ يُؤَدُّونَهَا إِلَى نُظَرَائِهِمْ ، وَيَزْرَعُونَهَ  ا فِي قُلُوبِ أَشْبَاهِهِمْ
 هَجَمَ بِهِمُ الْعِلْمُ عَلَى حَقِيقَةِ الْأَمْرِ ، فَاسْتَلَانُوا مَا اسْتَوْعَرَ مِنْهُ الْمُتْرَفُونَ 
وَ أَنِسُوا مِنْهُ مَا اسْتَوحَشَ مِنْهُ الْجَاهِلُونَ ، صَحِبُوا الدُّنْيَا بِأَبْدَانٍ أَرْوَاحُهَا مُعَلَّقَةٌ بِالْمَحَلِّ الْأَعْلَى ، أُولَئِكَ خُلَفَاءُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي بِلَادِهِ وَالدُّعَاةُ إِلَى دِينِهِ ،
 هَاهْ هَاهْ ، شَوْقًا إِلَي رُؤْيَتِهِمْ وَأَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ لِي وَلَكَ إِذَا شِئْتَ فَقُمْ .
ذكره ابو نعيم في الحلية وغيره قال ابو بكر الخطيب هذا حديث حسن من احسن الاحاديث معنى واشرفها لفظا


مفتاح دار السعادة ومنشور ولاية العلم والإرادة/ محمد بن أبي بكر أيوب الزرعي أبو عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وصية شيخ الإسلام لابن القيم
وقال لي شيخ الاسلام رضى الله عنه وقد جعلت اورد عليه ايردا بعد إيراد:
( لاتجعل قلبك للايرادات والشبهات مثل السفنجة فيتشربها فلا ينضح الا بها ,
ولكن اجعله كالزجاجة المصمتة تمر الشبهات بظاهرها ولا تستقر فيها فيراها بصفائه ويدفعها بصلابته,
وإلا فاذا اشربت قلبك كل شبهة تمر عليها صار مقرا للشبهات او كما قال).
فما اعلم اني انتفعت بوصية في دفع الشبهات كانتفاعي بذلك




 ابن القيم/ مفتاح دار السعادة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

5- لا تجعل الخلاف في مسألة يسوغ فيه الإجتهاد وسلية للخلاف


و لما صَلَّى عثمانُ رضي الله عنه في مِنَى في الحَجِّ الرُّباعية أربعاً ولم يقصر بعد أنْ مَضى مِنْ خِلافته ثماني سنوات، وأنكرَ النَّاسُ عليه، وقالوا: قَصَرَ النَّبيُّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم وأبو بكر وعُمرُ  ، يعني: وأنت في أول خِلافتك، لكنه رضي الله عنه تأوَّل، فكان الصَّحابة الذين ينكرون عليه يصلُّون خلفَه أربعاً  ، وهم ينكرون عليه، مع أنَّ هذه زيادة متَّصلة بالصَّلاة مُنكرَة عندهم، ولكن تابعوا الإمام فيها إيثاراً للاتِّفاق.


فما بالك بزيادة منفصلة، لو تعمَّدها الإنسان لا تؤثِّر على بطلان الصَّلاة؟ ثم يقول: إننا متمسِّكون بالسُّنَّة ومتَّبعون لآثار الصَّحابة. مع مخالفته في هذه المسألة.


فإني أقول: إنَّ كلَّ إنسان يقول: إنه متَّبعٌ للسُّنَّة متَّبعٌ لهدي السَّلف؛ فإنه لا يسعه أن يدعَ الإمامَ إذا صَلَّى ثلاثاً وعشرين ويقول: أنا سأَتَّبعُ السُّنَّةَ وأصلِّي إحدى عشرة؛ لأنك مأمورٌ بمتابعة إمامك منهيٌّ عن المخالفة، ولست منهيًّا عن الزيادة عن إحدى عشرة.
فيجب على طَلَبَةِ العِلم خاصَّة، وعلى النَّاس عامَّة أن يَحْرِصُوا على الاتفاق مهما أمكن؛ لأن مُنْيَةَ أهل الفِسقِ وأهلِ الإلحاد أنْ يختلفَ أصحابُ الخير، لأنه لا يوجد سلاحٌ أشدُّ فتكاً مِن الاختلاف، وقد قال موسى للسَّحرة: {وَيْلَكُمْ لاَ تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى}{فَتَنَ  ازَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ} [طه:61 ـ 62] ، فلما تنازعوا فَشِلوا وذهبت ريحُهم.
فهذا الاختلاف الذي نجده من بعض الإخوة الحريصين على اتِّباع السُّنَّة في هذه المسألة وفي غيرها، أرى أنه خِلاف السُّنَّةِ، وخِلافُ ما تقصده الشَّريعة مِن توحّدِ الكلمة واجتماعِ الأمَّة، لأنَّ هذا ـ ولله الحمد ـ ليس أمراً محرَّماً ولا منكراً، بل هو أمْرٌ يسوغ فيه الاجتهادُ، فكوننا نولِّد الخِلافَ ونشحنُ القلوبَ بالعداوة والبغضاء والاستهزاء بمن يخالفنا في الرَّأي، مع أنه سائغٌ ولا يخالف السُّنَّة، فالواجب على الإنسان أنْ يَحْرِصَ على اجتماع الكلمة ما أمكن.


العثيمين/  الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع/ الوتر في رمضان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

6- كيف يداوي طالب العلم العجب
الأخلاق و السير/ ابن حزم:
إذا أعجبت بعلمك ,فاعلم أنه لا خصلة لك فيه و أنه موهبة من الله مجردة وهبك إياها ربك تعالى ,فلا تقابلها بما يسخطه فلعله ينسيك ذلك بعلة ,يمتحنك بها تولد عليك نسيان ما علمت وحفظت.




ولقد أخبرني عبد الملك بن طريف وهو من أهل الْعِلْم والذكاء واعتدال الأحوال وصحة البحث أنه كان ذا حظ من الحفظ عظيم لا يكاد يمر على سمعه شيء يحتاج إلى استعادته ,
وأنه ركب البحر فمر به فيه هول شديد أنساه أكثر ما كان يحفظ و أخل بقوة حفظه إخلالاً شديداً لم يعاوده ذلك الذكاء بعد.
و أنا أصابتني علة فأفقت منها وقد ذهب ما كنت أحفظ إلا ما لا قدر له فما عاودته إلا بعد أعوام.


واعلم أن كثيراً من أهل الحرص على الْعِلْم يجدون في القراءة و الإكباب على الدروس والطلب, ثم لا يرزقون منه حظاً.!!
* فليعلم ذو الْعِلْم أنه لو كان بالإكباب وحده لكان غيره فوقه فصح أنه موهبة من الله تعالى* 
فأي مكان للعجب ها هنا!
 ما هذا إلا موضع تواضع وشكر لله تعالى واستزادة من نعمه واستعاذة من سلبها.
ثم تفكر أيضاً في أن ما خفي عليك وجهلته من أنواع الْعِلْم ثم من أصناف علمك الذي تختص به. 
فالذي أعجبت بنفاذك فيه أكثر مما تعلم من ذلك فاجعل مكان الْعُجْب استنقاصاً لنفسك واستقصاراً لها فهو أولى 
و تفكر فيمن كان أعلم منك تجدهم كثيراً
 فلتهن نفسك عندك حينئذ وتفكر في إخلالك بعلمك وأنك لا تعمل بما علمت منه 
فلعلمك عليك حجة حينئذ ولقد كان أسلم لك لو لم تكن عالماً.
واعلم أن الجاهل حينئذ أعقل منك وأحسن حالاً وأعذر فليسقط عجبك بالكلية.
ثم لعل علمك الذي تعجب بنفاذك فيه من العلوم المتأخرة التي لا كبير خصلة فيها كالشعر و ما جرى مجراه فانظر حينئذ إلى من علمه أجل من علمك في مراتب الدنيا والآخرة فتهون نفسك عليك.
====
 صيد الخاطر/ جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى : 597هـ)


ولقد حكي لي عن ابن عقيل: أنه كان يقول عن نفسه: أنا عملت في قارب ثم كسر وهذا غلط، فمن أين له؟!
 فكم من معجب بنفسه كشف له من غيره ما عاد يحقر نفسه على ذلك!! 
وكم من متأخر سبق متقدمًا!! 
وقد قيل:
إنَّ اللَّيالِيَ وَالأَيَّامَ حَامِلَةٌ ... وَلَيْسَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْرُ اللهِ مَا تَلِدُ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

7 -حاجة طالب العلم إلى كل العلوم


صيد الخاطر/جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى : 597هـ)
ينبغي للفقيه أن يطالع من كل فن طرفًا: من تاريخ، وحديث، ولغة، وغير ذلك؛ فإن الفقه يحتاج إلى جميع العلوم، فليأخذ من كل شيء منها مهما.
ولقد رأيت بعض الفقهاء يقول: اجتمع الشبلي وشريك القاضي فاستعجبت له! كيف لا يدري بُعد ما بينهما؟! 
و قال آخر في مناظرة: كانت الزوجية بين فاطمة وعلي رضي الله عنهما غير منقطعة الحكم؛ فلهذا غسلها! 
فقلت له: ويحك! فقد تزوج أمامة بنت زينب، وهي ابنة أختها! فانقطع
 ورأيت في كتاب "إحياء علوم الدين" للغزالي من هذا ما يدهش من التخليط في الأحاديث والتواريخ، فجمعت من أغاليطه كتابا
وقد ذكر في كتاب له سماه "المستظهري" وعرضه على المستظهر بالله : أن سلميان بن عبد الملك بعث إلى أبي حازم؛ فقال له: ابعث لي من فطورك! 
فبعث إليه نخالة مقلوة، فأفطر عليها، ثم جامع زوجته، فجاءت بعبد العزيز ، ثم ولد له عمر!! 
و هذا تخليط قبيح، فإنه جعل عمر بن عبد العزيز بن سليمان بن عبد الملك! فجعل سليمان جده؛ وإنما هو ابن عمه.


 وقد ذكر أبو المعالي الجويني، في أواخر كتاب "الشامل في الأصول"، قال: قد ذكرت طائفة من الثقات المعتنين بالبحث عن البواطن أن الحلاج والجبائي القرمطي و ابن المقفع تواصوا على قلب الدول، وإفساد المملكة، واستعطاف القلوب، وارتاد كل منهم قطرًا،
 فقطن الجبائي في الأحساء،
 وتوغل ابن المقفع في أطراف بلاد الترك،
 وقطن الحلاج ببغداد، 
فحكم عليه صاحباه بالهلكة والقصور عن بلوغ الأمنية، لبعد أهل بغداد عن الانخداع، وتوفر فطنتهم، وصدق فراستهم.
قلت: و لو أن هذا الرجل أو من حكى عنه عرف التاريخ، لعلم أن الحلاج لم يدرك ابن المقنع؛ فإن ابن المقنع أمر بقتله المنصور، فقتل في سنة أربع وأربعين ومائة،
 وأبو سعيد الجبائي القرمطي ظهر في سنة ست وثمانين ومائتين، 
و الحلاج قتل سنة تسع وثلاثمائة،
 فزمان القرمطي والحلاج متقاربان، فأما ابن المقفع؛ فكلا.


 فينبغي لكل ذي علم أن يساهم بباقي العلوم، فيطالع منها طرفًا؛ إذ لكل علم بعلم تعلق.
 وأقبح بمحدث يسأل عن حادثة فلا يدري، وقد شغله منها جمع الأحاديث.
وقبيح بالفقيه أن يقال له: ما معنى قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا؟
 فلا يدري صحة الحديث ولا معناه! 
نسأل الله عز وجل همة عالية، لا ترضى بالنقائص بمنه ولطفه.


=========


 الأذكياء/ جمال الدين عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى : 597هـ)


...  قال سهل بن محمد السجستاني :و فد علينا عامل من أهل الكوفة لم أر في عمال السلطان بالبصرة أبرع منه، فدخلت مسلماً عليه، فقال يا سجستاني من أعلمكم بالبصرة 
 قلت: الزيادي أعلمنا بعلم الأصمعي ,و المازني أعلمنا بالنحو ,و هلال الرأي أفقهنا ,و الشاذكوني أعلمنا بالحديث ,و أنا رحمك الله أنسب إلى علم القرآن ,و ابن الكلبي من أكتبنا للشروط
 قال :فقال لكاتبه إذا كان غد فاجمعهم إلي
 قال :فجمعنا
 قال: أيكم المازني قال أبو عثمان ها أنذا يرحمك الله
 قال : هل يجزئ في كفارة الظهار عتق عبد أعور؟ 
فقال: المازني لست صاحب فقه، أنا صاحب عربية
 فقال :يا زيادي كيف تكتب بين بعل وامرأة خالعها زوجها على الثلث من صداقها؟
 قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم هلال الرأي
 قال: يا هلال كم أسند ابن عون عن الحسن ؟
قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم الشاذكوني
 قال يا شاذكوني من قرأ : (ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم)
 قال: ليس هذا من علمي هذا من علم أبي حاتم
 فقال :يا أبا حاتم كيف تكتب كتاباً إلى أمير المؤمنين تصف فيه خصاصة أهل البصرة ,و ما أصابهم في الثمرة ,وتسأله لهم النظر والنظرة ؟
 قال :لست رحمك الله صاحب بلاغة وكتابة ,أنا صاحب قرآن


 قال: ما اقبح بالرجل يتعاطى بالعلم خمسين سنة لا يعرف إلا فنا واحداً إذا سئل عن غيره لم يجل فيه ، ولم يمر ، و لكن عالمنا بالكوفة الكسائي لو سئل عن كل هذا لأجاب.
=======
 تلبيس إبليس/ جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى : 597هـ)
قال الخطابي :و كان بعض مشايخنا يروي الحديث أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نهى عن الحلق قبل الصلاة يوم الجمعة بإسكان اللام 
قال :وأخبرني أنه بقي أربعين سنة لا يحلق رأسه قبل الصلاة !!
قال :فقلت له إنما هو الحلق جمع حلقة وإنما كره الاجتماع قبل الصلاة للعلم و المذاكرة و أمر أن يشتغل بالصلاة وينصت للخطبة
 فقال :قد فرجت علي وكان من الصالحين
 و قد كان ابن صاعد كبير القدر في المحدثين, لكنه لما قلت مخالطته للفقهاء كان لا يفهم جواب فتوى حتى أنه قد 
....قال أبو بكر الأبهري الفقيه قال:
 كنت عند يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد فجاءته امرأة فقالت أيها الشيخ ما تقول في بئر سقطت فيه دجاجة فماتت فهل الماء طاهر أو نجس ؟
فقال: يحيى ويحك كيف سقطت الدجاجة في البئر؟
 قالت: لم تكن البئر مغطاة 
فقال يحيى: ألا غطيتها حتى لا يقع فيها شيء؟!
 قال الأبهري :فقلت يا هذه إن كان الماء تغير فهو نجس وإلا فهو طاهر.


و قد سئل بعضهم عن مسألة من الفرائض فكتب في الفتوى:
 تقسم على فرائض الله سبحانه وتعالى.!!
.... قال إبراهيم الحربي : بلغني أن امرأة جاءت إلى علي بن داود و هو يحدث ,و بين يديه مقدار ألف نفس, فقالت له: حلفت بصدقة إزاري
 فقال لها :بكم اشتريتيه ؟
قالت :باثنين وعشرين درهما
 قال: اذهبي فصومي اثنين وعشرين يوما !!
فلما مرت جعل يقول آه آه غلطنا والله أمرناها بكفارة الظهار.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

8- اشتغال طالب العلم بما ينفعه من العلم و تركه تعقيد المسائل و الأغلوطات


أخلاق العلماء/ أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين بن عبد الله الآجُرِّيُّ البغدادي (المتوفى : 360هـ)


قال محمد بن الحسين : وأما ما ذكرنا في الأغلوطات ، وتعقيد المسائل مما ينبغي للعالم أن ينزه نفسه عن البحث عنهما مما لم يكن ، ولعلها لا تكون أبدا ، فيشغلون نفوسهم بالنظر ، والجدل ، والمراء فيهما ، حتى يشتغلوا بها عما هو أولى بهم ، ويغالط بعضهم بعضا ، ويطلب بعضهم زلل بعض ، ويسأل بعضهم بعضا ، هذا كله مكروه منهي عنه ، لا يعود على من أراد هذا منفعة في دينه ، وليس هذا طريق من تقدم من السلف الصالح ، ما كان يطلب بعضهم غلط بعض ، ولا مرادهم أن يخطئ بعضهم بعضا ، بل كانوا علماء عقلاء ، يتكلمون في العلم مناصحة ، وقد نفعهم الله بالعلم
********
  ...قال مسروق : كنت أمشي مع أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه ، فقال له رجل : « يا عماه ، كذا وكذا ،
 فقال : يا ابن أخي ، أكان هذا ؟ 
قال : لا ،
 قال : فاعفنا حتى يكون »
*******
 قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه يوما : « سلوني عما شئتم ،
 فقال ابن الكواء : ما السواد في القمر ؟ 
قال : قاتلك الله ، ألا سألت عما ينفعك في دنياك وآخرتك ؟ ذاك محو آية الليل »
*******


...  قال  الفضل بن زياد: سمعت أبا عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله - يقول لرجل ألح عليه في تعقيد المسائل : فقال أحمد : « تسأل عن عبدين رجلين ؟ سل عن الصلاة ، والزكاة شيئا تنتفع به ، ونحو هذا ، ما تقول في صائم احتلم ؟ 
فقال الرجل : لا أدري 
فقال أبو عبد الله : تترك ما تنتفع به ، وتسأل عن عبدين رجلين ؟ »
==========
سير أعلام النبلاء /الذهبي (المتوفى : 748هـ)/ سيرة الشافعي




... قَالَ المُزَنِيُّ،: قُلْتُ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُخْرِجُ مَا فِي ضَمِيرِي، وَمَا تَعَلَّقَ بِهِ خَاطِرِي مِنْ أَمْرِ التَّوْحِيْدِ فَالشَّافِعِيُّ  ، فَصِرْتُ إِلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ فِي مَسْجِدِ مِصْرَ، فَلَمَّا جَثَوْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ، قُلْتُ: هَجَسَ فِي ضَمِيرِي مَسْأَلَةٌ فِي التَّوْحِيْدِ، فَعَلِمْتُ أَنَّ أَحَداً لاَ يَعْلَمُ عِلْمَكَ، فَمَا الَّذِي عِنْدَكَ؟
فَغَضِبَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: أتَدْرِي أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟
قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ.
قَالَ: هَذَا المَوْضِعُ الَّذِي أَغْرَقَ اللهُ فِيْهِ فِرْعَوْنَ.
أَبَلَغَكَ أَنَّ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أَمَرَ بِالسُّؤَالِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ؟
قُلْتُ: لاَ.
قَالَ: هَلْ تَكَلَّمَ فِيْهِ الصَّحَابَةُ؟
قُلْتُ: لاَ.
قَالَ: تَدْرِي كَمْ نَجْماً فِي السَّمَاءِ؟
قُلْتُ: لاَ.
قَالَ: فَكَوْكَبٌ مِنْهَا: تَعْرِفُ جِنْسَهُ، طُلُوْعَهُ، أُفُولَهُ، مِمَّ خُلِقَ؟
قُلْتُ: لاَ.
قَالَ: فَشَيْءٌ تَرَاهُ بِعَيْنِكَ مِنَ الخَلْقِ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُهُ، تَتَكَلَّمُ فِي عِلْمِ خَالِقِهِ؟!
ثُمَّ سَأَلَنِي عَنْ مَسْأَلَةٍ فِي الوُضُوْءِ، فَأَخْطَأْتُ فِيْهَا، فَفَرَّعَهَا عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَوْجُهٍ، فَلَمْ أُصِبْ فِي شَيْء مِنْهُ.
فَقَالَ: شَيْءٌ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي اليَوْمِ خَمْسَ مَرَّاتٍ، تَدَعُ عِلْمَهُ، وَتَتَكَلَّفُ عِلْمَ الخَالِقِ، إِذَا هَجَسَ فِي ضَمِيرِكَ ذَلِكَ، فَارْجِعْ إِلَى اللهِ، وَإِلَى قَوْلِهِ تعَالَى: {وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لاَ إِلهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيْم ... إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ...} الآيَةَ [البَقَرَةُ: 163 و164] فَاسْتَدِلَّ بِالمَخْلُوْقِ عَلَى الخَالِقِ، وَلاَ تَتَكَلَّفْ عِلْمَ مَا لَمْ يَبْلُغْهُ عَقْلُكَ.
=========
عيون الأخبار/ابن قتيبة الدينوري
قال أبو الحسن : كان غلام يُقعَر في كلامه، فأتى أبا الأسود الدُّؤلي يلتمس ما عنده؛ 
فقال له أبو الأسود: ما فعل أبوك؟ 
قال: أخذته الحُمى فَطَبَخَتْه طَبْخاً وفَضَخَتْه فَضْخاً وفنخته فَنْخاً فتركته فَرْخا " 
قال أبو الأسود: فما فعلت امرأته التي كانت تُجارُه وتُشَاره وتُزارُه وتهارُّه؛
 قال: طلقها فتزوٌجت غيره فرَضِيت وحَظِيَت وبَظِيَت. 
قال أبو الأسود: قد عرفنا حَظِيت؛ فما بِظيَت؟
 قال: حرف من الغريب لم يبلغك. 
قال أبو الأسود: يا ابن أخي، كل حرف من الغريب لم يبلغ عمك فاستُره كما تستر السنًوْرُ خُراها.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الإهتمام بكتب المتقدمين ومن سار على نهجهم
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ:"لا يُقَلِّدَنَّ أَحَدُكُمْ دِينَهُ رَجُلا، فَإِنَ آمَنَ آمَنَ وَإِنْ كَفَرَ كَفَرَ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا بُدَّ مُقْتَدِينَ فَاقْتَدُوا بِالْمَيِّتِ، فَإِنَ الْحَيَّ لا يُؤْمَنُ عَلَيْهِ الْفِتْنَةُ".
(مَن كانَ مُسْتَنًّا ، فَلْيَسْتَنَّ بمن قد ماتَ ، فإنَّ الحيَّ لا تُؤمَنُ عليه الفِتْنَةُ ، أولئك أصحابُ محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كانوا أفضلَ هذه الأمة : أبرَّها قلوبًا ، وأعمقَها علمًا ، وأقلَّها تكلُّفًا ، اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيِّه ، ولإقامة دِينه ، فاعرِفوا لهم فضلَهم ، واتبعُوهم على أثرهم ، وتمسَّكوا بما استَطَعْتُم من أخلاقِهم وسيَرِهم ، فإنهم كانوا على الهُدَى المستقيم )
===


قاله ابن القيم / مدارج السالكين  :
 (كلام المتقدمين قليل كثير البركة ، وكلام المتأخرين كثير قليل البركة)


===
قال ابن رجب/  فضل علم السلف على الخلف


ففي كلام السلف والأئمة كمالك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق التنبيه على مأخذ الفقه ومدارك الأحكام بكلام وجيز مختصر يفهم به المقصود من غير إطالة ولا إسهاب: وفي كلامهم من رد الأقوال المخالفة للسنة بألطف إشارة وأحسن عبارة بحيث يغني ذلك من فهمه عن إطالة المتكلمين في ذلك بعدهم بل ربما لم يتضمن تطويل كلام من بعدهم من الصواب في ذلك ما تضمنه كلام السلف والأئمة مع اختصاره وإيجازه فما سكت من سكت من كثرة الخصام والجدال من سلف الأمة جهلا ولا عجزاً ولكن سكتوا عن علم وخشية للَّه.
 وما تكلم من تكلم وتوسع من توسع بعدهم لاختصاصه بعلم دونهم ولكن حباً للكلام وقلة ورع كما قال الحسن وسمع قوما يتجادلون هؤلاء قوم ملوا العبادة وخف عليهم القول وقل ورعهم فتكلموا.
===
سئل فضيلة الشيخ- رحمه الله-: يعتقد البعض - وفقهم الله- بان كتب المتقدمين صمَّاء وصعبة العبارة والمعاني، وأنها لا تصلح لوقتنا المعاصر الذي كثرت فيه المعاصي، وأن الحاجة لكتب الرقائق وغيرها أكثر من كتب العقيدة والفقه، فما قولكم؟


فأجاب بقوله: من خلال طلبي للعلم وجدت الخير كل الخير في كلام من سلف، ولهذا تجد العلماء السابقين يتكلم أحدهم بنحو 
سطرين أو ثلاثة فتحصل منها على خير كثير، بينما كتب المتأخرين تقرأ فيها الصفحة أو الصفحتين فلا تحصل على شيء، فهي كالإسفنج لا تثبت أمام الحقائق.
لذلك النصيحة لطلبة العلم أولاً: بتدبُّر كلام الله عز وجل، فهو والله كل الخير (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا) . وهو- أي تدبر القرآن والعمل به- الذي من أجله أنزل الله القرآن (كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آَيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ) 
ثانياً: ما صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - السنة القولية والفعلية والتقريرية، لا سيما سيرة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتاريخ حياته فإنها تحيي القلب وتزيد في الإيمان، والمسلم مأمور باتباع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا يمكن أن يتبع هذا النبي الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا بعد معرفة سنته.
ثالثاً: كتب السلف الصالح، التي جمعت من الآثار الواردة عن الصحابة- رضي الله عنهم- وعن التابعين- رحمهم الله-.
أما كتب المتأخرين فغالبها كلام طويل لا يُستفاد منها إلا فائدة قليلة، وإن كانت لا تخلو من معالجة الأمور المستجدة وما يحصل في العصر الحاضر، مع العلم أن ما يحصل في العصر الحاضر إذا وفق الله الإنسان إلى فهم قوي؛ أمكنه أن يأخذ معالجته وبيان ما يتعلق به من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف الصالح.
===
قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله / ابن القيم حياته آثاره موارده


.....على ما شحنت  به دور العرض و مكتبات التسويق من كثير من مؤلفات المعاصرين التي هي بحق كثيرة الحركة قليلة البركة
إذ يجد القارئ اسما جذابا فياخذ الكتاب بلهف و شدة و لكن ما يلبث إذ أخذ في قراءته أن ينتهي في معالجة القضية إلى لا شيء
أو إلى نتيجة هزيلة لا تناسب ضخامة الكتاب و كبر حجمه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وصايا في الحفظ


قال الشافعي:
شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي ... فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
وقال: اعلم بأن العلم نورٌ ... ونور الله لا يؤتى لعاصي!
===
قال ابن الجوزي/ صيد الخاطر
 اعلم أن المتعلم يفتقر إلى دوام الدراسة، ومن الغلط الانهماك في الإعادة ليلًا ونهار؛ فإنه لا يلبث صاحب هذه الحال إلا أيامًا، ثم يفتر أو يمرض.
و قد روينا أن الطبيب دخل على أبي بكر بن الأنباري  في مرض موته، فنظر إلى مائه، وقال: قد كنت تفعل شيئًا لا يفعله أحد! ثم خرج فقال: ما يجيء منه شيء
، فقيل له: ما الذي كنت تفعل؟
 قال: كنت أعيد كل أسبوع عشرة آلاف ورقة؟
ومن الغلط تحميل القلب حفظ الكثير أو الحفظ من فنون شتى، فإن القلب جارحة من الجوارح، و كما أن من الناس من يحمل المائة رطل، ومنهم من يعجز عن عشرين رطلًا، فكذلك القلوب. فيأخذ الإنسان على قدر قوته ودونها، فإنه إذا استنفدها في وقتٍ، ضاعت منها أوقات
 كما أن الشره يأكل فضل لقيماتٍ، فيكون سببًا إلى منع أكلاتٍ!
و الصواب أن يأخذ قدر ما يطيق، ويعيده في وقتين من النهار و الليل، و يرفه القوى في بقية الزمان.
 والدوام أصل عظيم، فكم ممن ترك الاستذكار بعد الحفظ، فضاع زمن طويل في استرجاع محفوظ قد نسي.


وللحفظ أوقات من العمر، فأفضلها الصبا، وما يقاربه من أوقات الزمان، وأفضلها عادة الأسحار، وأنصاف النهار، والغدوات خير من العشيات، وأوقات الجوع خير من أوقات الشبع.


 ولا يحمد الحفظ بحضرة خضرة، وعلى شاطئ نهر؛ لأن ذلك يلهي، والأماكن العالية للحفظ خير من السوافل.


والخلوة أصل. وجمع الهم أصل الأصول، وترفيه النفس من الإعادة يومًا في الأسبوع: ليثبت المحفوظ، وتأخذ النفس قوة، كالبنيان يترك أيامًا حتى يستقر، ثم يبنى عليه.


وتقليل المحفوظ مع الدوام أصل عظيم. وألا يشرع في فن حتى يحكم ما قبله. ومن لم يجد نشاطًا للحفظ، فليتركه، فإن مكابرة النفس لا تصلح.


و إصلاح المزاج من الأصول العظيمة، فإن للمأكولات أثرًا في الحفظ
 قال الزهري: ما أكلت خلًّا منذ عالجت الحفظ. وقيل لأبي حنيفة: بم يستعان على حفظ الفقه؟ قال: بجمع الهم. وقال حماد بن سلمة: بقلة الغَمِّ.
و قال مكحول: من نظف ثوبه، قَلَّ هَمُّهُ، ومن طابت ريحه، زاد عقله، ومن جمع بينهما: زادت مروءته.


 و أختار للمبتدئ في طلب العلم أن يدافع النكاح مهما أمكن، فإن أحمد بن حنبل لم يتزوج حتى تمت له أربعون سنة، وهذا لأجل جمع الهم، فإن غلب عليه الأمر، تزوج، واجتهد في المدافعة بالفعل، لتتوفر القوة على إعادة العلم.


ثم لينظر ما يحفظ من العلم، فإن العمر عزيز، والعلم غزير، وإن أقوامًا يصرفون الزمان إلى حفظ ما غيره أولى منه، وإن كان كل العلوم حسنًا؛ ولكن الأولى تقديم الأهم والأفضل. وأفضل ما تشوغل به حفظ القرآن، ثم الفقه، وما بعد هذا بمنزلة تابع.
 و من رزق يقظة، دلته يقظته، فلم يحتج إلى دليل. ومن قصد وجه الله تعالى بالعلم، دله المقصود على الأحسن: {وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ} [البقرة: 282].
===
قال صاحب الموضوع: أما أوقات الحفظ و اماكننه فتختلف حسب الأشخاص

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حاجة طالب العلم إلى تدبير معيشته




قال الله تعالى:
وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِنْ بَأْسِكُمْ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ




قَالَ إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنْكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ


====
قَالَ النَّبِىِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - « مَا بَعَثَ اللَّهُ نَبِيًّا إِلاَّ رَعَى الْغَنَمَ » .
 فَقَالَ أَصْحَابُهُ وَأَنْتَ فَقَالَ « نَعَمْ كُنْتُ أَرْعَاهَا عَلَى قَرَارِيطَ لأَهْلِ مَكَّةَ »/ البخاري
====
قال سفيان الثوري: إذا حصلت قوت شهر، فتعبد.


 وخلف سفيان الثوري مالًا، وقال: لولاك لتمندلوا بي
قال سفيان بن عيينة: منذ أخذت من مال فلان الأمير، منعت ما كان وهب لي من فهم القرآن.
====
ابن الجوزي/ صيد الخاطر
من نظر في سير الرجال ونبلائهم، وتأمل صحاح الأحاديث عن رؤسائهم، علم أن الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام كان كثير المال حتى ضاقت بلدته بمواشيه، وكذلك لوط عليه الصلاة والسلام، وكثير من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، والجم الغفير من الصحابة.
وإنما صبروا عند العدم، ولم يمتنعوا عن كسب ما يصلحه، ولا من تناول المباح عند الوجود.
وكان أبو بكر رضي الله عنه يخرج للتجارة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حي، وكان أكثرهم يخرج فاضل ما يأخذ من بيت المال، ويسلم من ذل الحاجة إلى الإخوان.
وقد كان ابن عمر لا يرد شيئًا، ولا يسأل.
وإني تأملت على أكثر أهل الدين والعلم هذه الحال، فوجدت العلم شغلهم عن المكاسب في بداياتهم، فلما احتاجوا إلى قوام نفوسهم ذلوا، وهم أحق بالعز.
وقد كانوا قديمًا يكفيهم بيت المال فضلات الإخوان، فلما عدمت في هذا الأوان، لم يقدر متدين على شيءٍ إلا ببذل شيء من دينه، وليته قدر، فربما تلف الدين، ولم يحصل له شيء.
فالواجب على العاقل أن يحفظ ما معه، وأن يجتهد في الكسب ليربح مداراة ظالم أو مداهنة جاهل، ولا يلتفت إلى ترهات المتصوفة، الذين يدعون في الفقر ما يدعون، فما الفقر إلا مرض العجزة، وللصابر على الفقر ثواب الصابر على المرض، اللهم! إلا أن يكون جبانًا عن التصرف، مقتنعًا بالكفاف؛ فليس ذلك من مراتب الأبطال، بل هو من مقامات الجبناء الزهاد.
وأما الكاسب ليكون المعْطِيَ لا المُعْطَى، والمتصدق لا المتصدق عليه، فهي من مراتب الشجعان الفضلاء، ومن تأمل هذا، علم شرف الغنى، ومخاطرة الفقر.
====




رأيت الشره في تحصيل الأشياء يفوِّت لأعلى الشره مقصوده، وقد رأينا من كان شرهًا في جمع المال، فحصل له الكثير منه، وهو مع ذلك حريص على الازدياد، ولو فهم
 علم أن المراد من المال إنفاقه في العمر؛ فإذا أنق العمر في تحصيله، فات المقصودان جميعًا
====
طلب فضول الدينا عقوبة عاقب الله بها أهل التوحيد
====
لا يُدْرِكُ الحِكْمةَ مَنْ عُمْرُهُ ** يكدحُ في مصلحةِ الأهلِ 
وَلاَ يَنالُ العِلْمَ إلاَّ فَتًى ** خالٍ من الأفكارِ والشغلِ 
لَوْ أَنَّ لُقْمَانَ الْحَكِيم الذي ** سارت به الرُّكبانُ بالفضلِ 
   بُلِي بِفقْرٍ وَعِيالٍ لمَا ** فرَّقَ بَيْنَ التِّبنِ والبَقْلِ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

طالب العلم و الوسائل الحديثة لتحصيل العلم
قال الشيخ الخضير حفظه الله/المنهجية في قراءة الكتب وجرد المطولات
 في أول الأمر كتبت السنة، ثم كتبت الآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين، ثم دونت أقوال الرجال، وصار لها أثر على حفظ السنة.
دونت العلوم وصنفت الكتب فمنها الغايات ومنها الوسائل، ومنها ما يتوصل به إلى المطلوب، ويكون مطلوباً لا لذاته، ثم بعد ذلكم جاءت المطابع، فصارت الكتب متيسرة أكثر مما كان عليه الأمر قبل، تيسر الحصول على الكتاب بعد المطابع.
في السابق قبل وجود هذه المطابع، إذا احتجت إلى كتاب: إما أن تستعيره وتحرص على قراءته والفراغ منه وتعيده إلى صاحبه، أو تنسخ الكتاب، وكتابة الكتاب ونسخه أفضل من قراءته عشر مرات، ويستفيد الطالب بهذه الكتابة كما أنه يستفيد إذا استعار الكتاب؛ لأن يوماً من الأيام لا بد أن يُرد على صاحبه، بخلاف ما إذا اقتناه الإنسان، والاقتناء غير متيسر للسواد الأعظم من طلاب العلم، يصعب على طلاب العلم اقتناء الكتب قبل وجود هذه المطابع، فأوجدت هذه المطابع، وهي بقدر ما هي نعمة من نعم الله -جل وعلا- إلا أن لها من الأثر على الحفظ ودراسة هذه الكتب ما يشاهده كل أحد.
في أول الأمر، في بداية الطباعة أفتى بعض شيوخ الأزهر بتحريم طباعة الكتب الشرعية، وأجازوا طباعة كتب التواريخ والأدب واللغة وما أشبهها، ولا شك أن هذه -لا سيما في أول الأمر- نظرة طبيعية؛ لأن هذه الكتب توجد ريبة في قلوب العلماء؛ لأنهم يعرفون من آثارها ما يعرفون، فإذا كان الأمر قبل الكتابة الاعتماد كله على الحفظ، ثم بعد ذلك لما انتشرت الكتابة صار الاعتماد على الكتابة، والكتابة تحتاج إلى معاناة، وبالمعاناة يثبت العلم، ثم بعد الطباعة ما الذي حصل؟ حصل أن طالب العلم يجمع من الكتب أضعاف ما كان عند شيوخه، ومع ذلكم لا يعرف عنها شيئاً.
يعني طالب العلم الحريص المجتهد الذي إذا اشترى الكتاب قرأ المقدمة وصار عنده تصور عن الكتاب، أما أن يُقرأ الكتاب من أوله إلى آخره، -مع كثرة المطبوعات- لا شك أن دونه خرط القتاد.
ثم استمر الأمر بعد الطباعة إلى أن ظهرت هذه الحواسب، هذه الحواسب التي يسرت كثيراً على المتعلمين، وبضغطة زر في ثواني تحصل على ما تريد، لكن القاعدة: أن ما أخذ بسهولة يفقد بسهولة.
يعني تضغط زر وتستخرج ما تريد من النصوص من الكتاب، من السنة، بالطرق بالأسانيد، تستخرج ما تريد من أقوال أهل العلم بسهولة، لكن ما الذي يثبت من هذا العلم الذي يؤخذ بسهولة، إذا فقد الكهرباء عاد طالب العلم عامياً، نعم هذا هو الواقع؛ لأن العلم متين يحتاج إلى معاناة، ويحتاج إلى حفر في القلوب، ما يحتاج أن يمر مرور السراب، ومثلنا لذلك: بمن يمشي على رجليه بشارع من الشوارع، وهذا الشارع فيه محلات تجارية، وينظر في هذه العناوين الموضوعة على هذه المحلات، إذا انتهى من الشارع يكون قد حفظ شيئاً كثيراً، وعرف ما في هذا الشارع من المحلات، لكن إذا مر بهذا الشارع بسيارة، هل يحفظ منها شيء؟ أو يعرف المحلات؟ ما يعرف شيء.
فالذي يمر بسرعة لا شك أنه لا يثبت في القلب منه شيء، وقد يقول قائل: إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فهل نكتب الكتب ولا نعتمد على الطباعة؟
نقول: لا يا أخي؛ الآن الطباعة فرضت نفسها، وهل نترك هذه الحواسب؟
نقول: لا يا أخي.
إذاً كيف يتفق هذا مع ما ذكرت؟
نقول: الكتب يقتنى منها ما يحتاج إليه؛ لأن كثرة التصانيف -كما قال ابن خلدون- مشغلة عن التحصيل.
وأما بالنسبة لهذه الحواسب فلا يعتمد عليها، ولا يعول عليها في بناء طالب علم أبداً، فطالب العلم لا يعتمد عليها البتة في بناءه العلمي، إنما يتعلم على الجادة على طريقة من سبق بحفظ المتون، ومجالسة الشيوخ وملازمتهم، وبمطالعة الشروح والحواشي، ثم بعد ذلك يستفيد من هذه الآلات، إذا أراد أن يخرج حديث يخرجه بنفسه من الكتب، وإن استطاع أن يخدم نفسه بنفسه دون الفهارس فهو أولى.
قد يقول قائل: إن في هذا إضاعة وقت؟ نقول: نعم فيه إضاعة وقت، لكن وقت في سبيل من؟ في سبيل التحصيل، وأنت تريد حديثاً من الأحاديث -في طريقك إلى الوقوف على هذا الحديث- تمر بأحاديث كثيرة، أنت قد تكون بحاجة إليها أشد من الحديث الذي تنشده وتطلبه.
إذا أردت أن تقف على مسألة من مسائل العلم، وتوصلت إليها بنفسك، ما توصلت إلا بعد أن مررت على مسائل كثيرة.
كثير من الناس من طلاب العلم مع الأسف يقول: الناس في عصر السرعة، وتعدو هذا الكلام وتخطوه، الآن بلحظة تأخذ ما تريد؟ فنقول: نعم بلحظه، لكن ما النتيجة؟
إذا أردت تخريج حديث فاتعب عليه، ويش المانع أن تتعب على الحديث؟
إتعب على جمعه -جمع طرقه وألفاظه-، وقد تقف على عشرين طريقاً بنفسك، ثم بعد ذلك لا مانع من أن ترجع إلى هذه الآلات فتختبر العمل، علك أن تقف على طرق لم تقف عليها بنفسك، وحينئذ تثبت هذه الطرق التي أخذتها من الآلات في قلبك؛ لأنها قدر زائد على ما جمعت، تتشوف إليه.
فهذه يستفاد منها في اختبار العمل، يستفاد منها –أيضاً- عند ضيق الوقت، إذا ضاق الوقت عندك خطبة جمعة، وما بقي إلا ربع ساعة، وأنت محتاج إلى حديث ما تدري ماذا قال فيه أهل العلم؟ لا مانع من أن تطلع على درجته من خلال هذه الآلات، أما أن تعول عليها في مبتدأ أمرك فلا.
فلا بد أن يكون طلب العلم على الجادة، وأن يتعب في تحصيله، وأن يسلك السبل والطرق التي سلكها من تقدم، لنحصل على ما حصلوا عليه، ولذلكم مع هذه التيسيرات وهذه التسهيلات، كم في الأمة من الحفاظ؟ -أعني حفاظ السنة- وإن كانت البوادر -ولله الحمد- قد ظهرت وتبشر بخير، وبعثت آمال، وكانت الطريقة عند أهل العلم حفظ المختصرات الصغيرة اليسيرة، مثل: الأربعين، ثم العمدة، ثم البلوغ. ومن يتطاول على المنتقى فضلاً عن أن يحفظ الكتب المسندة؟ لكن مع ذلك الآمال -ولله الحمد- وجدت، ففي الشباب من يحفظ آلاف الأحاديث، وهذا يبشر بخير، لكن لا يكفي هذا، لا يكفي أبداً، بل لا بد من معرفة الفقه، والاستنباط من هذه الأحاديث، ومعرفة ثبوت هذه الأحاديث من عدم ثبوتها، فلا بد أن نتحقق من ثبوتها بمعرفة الأسانيد والطرق؛ لأن الإخوان يحفظون أحاديث مجردة بدون تكرار، لكن لا بد من التكرار، لا بد من الأسانيد، لا بد من النظر في المتون.
قد يقول قائل: إنهم في هذه المرحلة في مرحلة تخزين، تخزين للمتون؟
نعم صحيح، لكن لا بد أن يعود إلى هذا العلم مرة أخرى ليتفقه فيه على طريقة شرحناها مراراً، وإن كان الآن بدأنا ندخل في السنة، والأصل أن نتحدث عن القرآن


للمزيد




.

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله اليكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

تقييد الفوائد


عن أبي حاتم السختياني أنه كان يكتب عن الأصمعي كل شيء تلفظ به من فوائد العلم حتى قال فيه : أنت شبيه الحفظة تكتب لغظ اللفظة فقال أبو حاتم : وهذا أيضاً مما يكتب.
===
قال ابن الجوزي/ صيد الخاطر
لما كانت الخواطر تجول في تصفح أشياء تعرض لها، ثم تعرض عنها فتذهب، كان من أولى الأمور حفظ ما يخطر، لكي لا ينسى، وقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "قيدو العلم بالكتابة". وكم قد خطر لي شيء، فأتشاغل عن إثباته، فيذهب، فأتأسف عليه! 


قال ابن القيم / مفتاح دار السعادة
ولولا الكتابة لانقطعت اخبار بعض الازمنة عن بعض ودرست السنن وتخبطت الاحكام ولم يعرف الخلف مذاهب السلف وكان معظم الخلل الداخل على الناس في دينهم ودنياهم إنمايعتريهم من النسيان الذي يمحو صور العلم من قلوبهم فجعل لهم الكتاب وعاء حافظا للعلم من الضياع كالأوعية التي تحفظ الامتعة من الذهاب والبطلان فنعمة الله عن وجل بتعليم القلم بعد القرآن من اجل النعم


وقال الشيخ بكر أبوزيد
 ابذل الجهد في حفظ العلم، لأن تقييد العلم بالكتابة أمان من الضياع ، وقصر لمسافة البحث عند الاحتياج ، لا سيما في مسائل العلم التي تكون في غير مظانها ، ومن أجل فوائدها أنه عند كبر السن وضعف القوى يكون لديك مادة تستجر منها مادة تكتب فيها بلا عناء في البحث والتقصي
قال العثيمين/ شرح مقدمة المجموع


و من المهم بالنسبة للطالب أن يعتني بالكتابة - كتابة الأشياء النفيسة-التي ربما تغيب عن باله فيما يستقبل و يعجز عن إدراكها


و لهذا يقال:
العلم صيد و الكتابة قيد.. قيد صيودك بالحبال الواثقه
فمن الحماقة ان تصيد غزالة.. و تتركها بين الخلائق طالقة




كيفية تقييد العلم
قال الشيخ بكر ابو زيد
اجعل لك كناشاً أو مذكرة لتقييد الفوائد والفرائد والأبحاث المنثورة في غير مظانها ، وإن استعملت غلاف الكتاب لتقييد ما فيه من ذلك فحسن ، ثم تنقل ما يجتمع لك بعد في مذكرة ، مرتباً له على الموضوعات ، مقيداً رأس المسألة ، واسم الكتاب ، ورقم الصفحة والمجلد ، ثم اكتب على ما قيدته " نقل " ، حتى لا يختلط بما لم ينقل ، كما تكتب : بلغ صفحة كذا فيما وصلت إليه من قراءة الكتاب حتى لا يفوتك ما لم تبلغه قراءة 
قال  العثيمين:
..لكن التعليق أين يكون ؟ يكون على الهامش , يكون في الحاشية اسفل, أما ما يفعله بعض الناس يعلق بين الاسطر و هي ضيقة فهذا يوجب التشويش تلخبط الأسطر و لا يعرف بعده ماذا كتب و ولهذا أردت أن تكتب فراعي غيرك قبل ان تراعي نفسك
====
جاء في الآداب الشرعية:
قَالَ ابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ : وَيَنْبَغِي تَجْوِيدُ الْخَطِّ وَتَحْقِيقُهُ دُونَ الْمَشْقِ وَالتَّعْلِيقِ ، وَيُكْرَهُ تَضْيِيقُ السُّطُورِ ، وَتَدْقِيقُ الْقَلَمِ فَإِنَّ النَّظَرَ إلَى الْخَطِّ الدَّقِيقِ يُؤْذِي
 قَالَ حَنْبَلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ رَآنِي أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ وَأَنَا أَكْتُبُ خَطًّا دَقِيقًا فَقَالَ : لَا تَفْعَلْ أَحْوَجُ مَا تَكُونُ إلَيْهِ يَخُونُك
 قَالَ ابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ وَقَدْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يُضَيِّقُ السُّطُورَ لِعَدَمِ الْكَاغِدِ .
وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ فِي وِجْهَةٍ مِنْ خَطِّ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصُّورِيِّ أَحَدًا وَثَمَانِينَ سَطْرًا .
==========
وَقَالَتْ الْعَرَبُ : الْقَلَمُ أَحَدُ اللِّسَانَيْنِ ، وَقَالُوا : الْخَطُّ الْحَسَنُ يَزِيدُ الْحَقَّ وُضُوحًا .
وَقَالَ الْمَأْمُونُ : الْخَطُّ لِسَانُ السَّيِّدِ وَهُوَ أَفْضَلُ أَجْزَاءِ الْيَدِ 


فائدة
جاء في ترجمة/أبو عبد الله الصوري محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن رحيم الساحلي الحافظ
وكان دقيق الخط يكتب ثمانين سطرا في ثمن الكاغد الخراساني ........
وكان خطه دقيقا مع التحرير والمعرفة الزائدة كتب صحيح البخاري في سبعة أطباق من الورق البغدادي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

---حاجة طالب العلم للمذاكرة---


قال الإمام النووي/  شرح مسلم
و ليس المراد من هذا  العلم مجرد السماع و لا الإسماع و لا الكتابة بل الاعتناء بتحقيقه و البحث عن خفى معانى المتون و الاسانيد و الفكر في ذلك و دوام الاعتناء به و مراجعة أهل المعرفة به و مطالعة كتب أهل التحقيق فيه و تقييد ما حصل من نفائسه و غيرها فيحفظها الطالب بقلبه ويقيدها بالكتابة ثم يديم مطالعة ما كتبه ويتحرى التحقيق فيما يكتبه ويتثبت فيه ,فانه فيما بعد ذلك يصير معتمدا عليه .
و يذاكر بمحفوظاته من ذلك من يشتغل بهذا الفن سواء كان مثله في المرتبة أو فوقه أو تحته فان بالمذاكرة يثبت المحفوظ و يتحرر  ويتأكد و يتقرر و يزداد بحسب كثرة المذاكرة
و مذاكرة حاذق في الفن ساعة أنفع من المطالعة والحفظ ساعات بل أياما
 و ليكن في مذاكراته متحريا الانصاف قاصدا الاستفادة أو الافادة غير مترفع على صاحبه بقلبه ولا بكلامه ولا بغير ذلك من حاله مخاطبا له بالعبارة الجميلة اللينة فبهذا ينمو علمه وتزكو محفوظاته 
-------
قال ابن الجوزي/صيد الخاطر


 أفضل الأشياء التزيد من العلم، فإنه من اقتصر على ما يعلمه، فظنه كافيًا؛ استبد برأيه، وصار تعظيمه لنفسه مانعًا له من الاستفادة، والمذاكرة تبين له خطأه، وربما كان معظمًا في النفوس، فلم يتجاسر على الرد عليه، ولو أنه أظهر الاستفادة، لأهديت إليه مساوئه، فعاد عنها.
-----------
ابن عبد البر/ جامع بيان العلم وفضله
قال الحسن غائلة العلم النسيان وترك المذاكرة


وقال الخليل رحمه الله ما سمعت شيئا إلا كتبته
ولا كتبته إلا حفظته 
وما حفظته إلا نفعني
من أكثر من مذاكرة العلماء لم ينس ما علم واستفاد مالم يعلم
=====
ابن القيم/ مفتاح دار السعادة
الوجه المائة: ما رواه الخطيب عن ابي الدرداء انه قال :
مذاكرة العلم ساعة خير من قيام ليلة
و قال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه :
لولا ثلاث في الدنيا لما احببت البقاء فيها
لولا أن احمل أو أجهز جيشا في سبيل الله 
و لولا مكابدة هذا الليل 
ولولا مجالسة أقوام ينتقون اطايب الكلام كما ينتقى أطايب التمر لما أحببت البقاء.
فالاول الجهاد والثاني قيام الليل والثالث مذاكرة


قال الحسن :ما زال اهل العلم يعودون بالتذكر على التفكر وبالتفكر على التذكر ويناطقون القلوب حتى نطقت بالحكمة .
فالتفكر والتذكر بذار العلم 
وسقيه مطارحته
ومذاكرته تلقيحه 
كما قال بعض السلف ملاقاة الرجال تلقيح لالبابها
فالمذاكرة بها لقاح العقل

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وصية الخطيب البغدادي/اقْتِضَاءُ الْعِلْمِ الْعَمَلَ


إِنِّي مُوصِيكَ يَا طَالِبَ الْعِلْمِ بِإِخْلَاصِ النِّيَّةِ فِي طَلَبِهِ ، وَ إِجْهَادِ النَّفْسِ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ بِمُوجَبِهِ ،


 فَإِنَّ الْعِلْمَ شَجَرَةٌ وَالْعَمَلَ ثَمَرَةٌ ، وَلَيْسَ يُعَدُّ عَالِمًا مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ بِعِلْمِهِ عَامِلًا 


 وَ قِيلَ : الْعِلْمُ وَالِدٌ وَالْعَمَلُ مَوْلُودٌ ، وَالْعِلْمُ مَعَ الْعَمَلِ ، وَالرِّوَايَةُ مَعَ الدِّرَايَةِ


 فَلَا تَأْنَسْ بِالْعَمَلِ مَا دُمْتَ مُسْتَوْحِشًا مِنَ الْعِلْمِ ، وَ لَا تَأْنَسْ بِالْعِلْمِ مَا كُنْتَ مُقَصِّرًا فِي الْعَمَلِ
 وَ لَكِنِ اجْمَعْ بَيْنَهُمَا ، وَإِنْ قَلَّ نَصِيبُكَ مِنْهُمَا 


 وَ مَا شَيْءٌ أَضْعَفُ مِنْ عَالِمٍ تَرَكَ النَّاسُ عِلْمَهُ لِفَسَادِ طَرِيقَتِهِ ، وَجَاهِلٍ أَخَذَ النَّاسُ بِجَهْلِهِ لِنَظَرِهِمْ إِلَى عِبَادَتِهِ .
وَ الْقَلِيلُ مِنْ هَذَا مَعَ الْقَلِيلِ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْجَى فِي الْعَاقِبَةِ إِذَا تَفَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِالرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ تَمَّمَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ النِّعْمَةَ ، فَأَمَّا الْمُدَافَعَةُ وَ الْإِهْمَالُ وَحُبُّ الْهُوَيْنَى وَ الِاسْتِرْسَالُ ، وَ إِيثَارُ الْخَفْضِ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْمَيْلِ مَعَ الرَّاحَةِ وَالسَّعَةِ ، فَإِنَّ خَوَاتِمَ هَذِهِ الْخِصَالِ ذَمِيمَةٌ ، وَ عُقْبَاهَا كَرِيهَةٌ وَخِيمَةٌ ،


وَ الْعِلْمُ يُرَادُ لِلْعَمَلِ كَمَا الْعَمَلُ يُرَادُ لِلنَّجَاةِ ، فَإِذَا كَانَ الْعَمَلُ قَاصِرًا عَنِ الْعِلْمِ ، كَانَ الْعِلْمُ كَلًّا عَلَى الْعَالِمِ ، وَنَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ عَادَ كَلًّا ، وَأَوْرَثَ ذلًّا ، وَ صَارَ فِي رَقَبَةِ صَاحِبِهِ غَلًّا 


 قَالَ بَعْضُ الْحُكَمَاءِ : الْعِلْمُ خَادِمُ الْعَمَلِ ، وَالْعَمَلُ غَايَةُ الْعِلْمِ ، فَلَوْلَا الْعَمَلُ لَمْ يُطْلَبْ عِلْمٌ وَ لَوْلَا الْعِلْمُ لَمْ يُطْلَبْ عَمَلٌ ، وَلَأَنْ أَدَعَ الْحَقَّ جَهْلًا بِهِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَدَعَهُ زُهْدًا فِيهِ 


 وَ قَالَ سَهْلُ بْنُ مُزَاحِمٍ : الْأَمْرُ أَضْيَقُ عَلَى الْعَالِمِ مِنْ عَقْدِ التِّسْعِينَ ، مَعَ أَنَّ الْجَاهِلَ لَا يُعْذَرُ بِجَهَالَتِهِ ، لَكِنَّ الْعَالِمَ أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا إِذَا تَرَكَ مَا عَلِمَ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ بِهِ 


 قَالَ الشَّيْخُ : وَهَلْ أَدْرَكَ مِنَ السَّلَفِ الْمَاضِينَ الدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلَى إِلَّا بِإِخْلَاصِ الْمُعْتَقَدِ ، وَالْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ ، وَ الزُّهْدِ الْغَالِبِ فِي كُلِّ مَا رَاقَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا .؟


 وَ هَلْ وَصَلَ الْحُكَمَاءُ إِلَى السَّعَادَةِ الْعُظْمَى إِلَّا بِالتَّشْمِيرِ فِي السَّعْيِ ، وَ الرِّضَى بِالْمَيْسُورِ ، وَ بَذْلِ مَا فَضَلَ عَنِ الْحَاجَةِ لِلسَّائِلِ وَالْمَحْرُومِ ؟ 


وَ هَلْ جَامِعُ كُتُبِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَّا كَجَامِعِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ ؟ 


وَهَلِ الْمَنْهُومُ بِهَا إِلَّا كَالْحَرِيصِ الْجَشِعِ عَلَيْهِمَا ؟ 


وَ هَلِ الْمُغْرَمُ بِحُبِّهَا إِلَّا كَكَانِزِهُمَا ؟


 وَ كَمَا لَا تَنْفَعُ الْأَمْوَالُ إِلَّا بِإِنْفَاقِهَا ، كَذَلِكَ لَا تَنْفَعُ الْعُلُومُ إِلَّا لِمَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا ، وَ رَاعَى وَاجِبَاتِهَا 


فَلْيَنْظُرِ امْرُؤٌ لِنَفْسِهِ ، وَلْيَغْتَنِمْ وَقْتَهُ ، فَإِنَّ الثَّوَاءَ قَلِيلٌ وَالرَّحِيلَ قَرِيبٌ ، وَالطَّرِيقَ مَخُوفٌ ، وَ الِاغْتِرَارَ غَالِبٌ ، وَ الْخَطَرَ عَظِيمٌ ، وَ النَّاقِدَ بَصِيرٌ ، وَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِالْمِرْصَادِ ، وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَرْجِعُ وَالْمَعَادُ
( فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ ، وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و صية ابن حزم لمن حضر مجالس العلم


قال ابن حزم/ السير و الأخلاق:


إذا حضرت مَجْلِس علم فلا يكن حُضُوْرك إلا حُضُوْر مستزيد علماً وأجراً لا حُضُوْر مستغن بما عندك طالباً عثرة تشيعها أو غريبة تشنعها فهذه أفعال الأرذال الذين لا يفلحون في الْعِلْم أبداً.
فإذا حضرتها على هذه النية فقد حصلت خيراً على كل حال وإن لم تحضرها على هذه النية فجلوسك في منزلك أروح لبدنك وأكرم لخلقك وأسلم لدينك.
فإذا حضرتها كما ذكرنا فالتزم أحد ثلاثة أوجه لا رابع لها وهي:
إما أن تسكت سكوت الجهال فتحصل على أجر النية في المشاهدة وعلى الثناء عليك بقلة الفضول وعلى كرم المجالسة ومودة من تجالس.
فإن لم تفعل ذلك فاسأل سؤال المتعلم فتحصل على هذه الأربع محاسن وعلى خامسة وهي استزادة العلم.
وصفة سؤال المتعلم أن تسأل عما لا تدري لا عما تدري فإن السؤال عما تدريه سخف وقلة عقل وشغل لكلامك وقطع لزمانك بما لا فائدة فيه لا لك ولا لغيرك وربما أدى إلى اكتساب العداوات وهو بعد عين الفضول.
فيجب عليك أن لا تكون فضولياً فإنها صفة سوء فإن أجابك الذي سألت بما فيه كفاية لك فاقطع الكلام وإن لم يجبك بما فيه كفاية أو أجابك بما لم تفهم فقل له لم أفهم واستزده فإن لم يزدك بياناً وسكت أو أعاد عليك الكلام الأول ولا مزيد فأمسك عنه. وإلا حصلت على الشر والعداوة ولم تحصل على ما تريد من الزيادة.


والوجه الثالث: أن تراجع مراجعة العالم وصفة ذلك: أن تعارض جوابه بما ينقضه نقضاً بيناً فإن لم يكن ذلك عندك ولم يكن عندك إلا تكرار قولك أو المعارضة بما لا يراه خصمك معارضة فأمسك فإنك لا تحصل بتكرار ذلك على أجر ولا على تعليم ولا على تعلم بل على الغيظ لك ولخصمك والعداوة التي ربما أدت إلى المضرات.
وإياك وسؤال المعنت ومراجعة المكابر الذي يطلب الغلبة بغير علم فهما خلقا سوء دليلان على قلة الدين وكثرة الفضول وضعف العقل وقوة السخف وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.
وإذا ورد عليك خطاب بلسان أو هجمت على كلام في كتاب فإياك أن تقابله مقابلة المغاضبة الباعثة على المغالبة قبل أن تتبين بطلانه بِبُرْهَانٍ قاطع.
وأيضاً فلا تقبل عليه إقبال المصدق به المستحسن إياه قبل علمك بصحته ببُرْهَان قاطع فتظلم في كلا الوجهين نفسك وتبعد عن إدراك الحقيقة.
 و لكن أقبل عليه إقبال سالم القلب عن النزاع عنه والنزوع إليه إقبال من يريد حظ نفسه في فهم ما سمع ورأى فتزيد به علماً وقبوله إن كان حسناً أو رده إن كان خطأ فمضمون لك إن فعلت ذلك الأجر الجزيل والحمد الكثير والفضل العميم.

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

موضوع جيد،واختيارات موفقة،غير أن إغفال توثيق النصوص يصعب عملية البحث والمراجعة عند الاستشهاد بها وقت الحاجة.
أرجو أن يعيد الأستاذ طارق حفظه الله النظر في الموضوع تصنيفا وتوثيقا؛لأن الموضوع مفيد وممتع.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> موضوع جيد،واختيارات موفقة،غير أن إغفال توثيق النصوص يصعب عملية البحث والمراجعة عند الاستشهاد بها وقت الحاجة.
> أرجو أن يعيد الأستاذ طارق حفظه الله النظر في الموضوع تصنيفا وتوثيقا؛لأن الموضوع مفيد وممتع.


جزاك الله خيرا سأعمل بنصائحك إن شاء الله

-------------



طرق أخذ العلم


...........و إذا ثبت أنه لا بد من أخذ العلم عن أهله فلذلك طريقان: 
 أحدهما :المشافهة و هى أنفع الطريقين و أسلمهما لوجهين:


الأول :خاصية جعلها الله تعالى بين المعلم والمتعلم يشهدها كل من زاول العلم والعلماء فكم من مسألة يقرؤها المتعلم فى كتاب ويحفظها ويرددها على قلبه فلا يفهمها فإذا ألقاها إليه المعلم فهمها بغتة و حصل له العلم بها بالحضرة؟
 و هذا الفهم يحصل إما بأمر عادى من قرائن أحوال و إيضاح موضع إشكال لم يخطر للمتعلم ببال و قد يحصل بأمر غير معتاد ولكن بأمر يهبه الله لمتعلم ! عند مثوله بين يدى المعلم ظاهر الفقر بادى الحاجة إلى ما يلقى إليه 
و هذا ليس ينكر فقد نبه عليه الحديث الذى جاء أن الصحابة أنكروا أنفسهم عند ما مات رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
و حديث حنظلة الأسيدى حين شكا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنهم إذا كانوا عنده وفى مجلسه كانوا على حالة يرضونها فإذا فارقوا مجلسه زال ذلك عنهم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :
 لو أنكم تكونون كما تكونون عندى لأظلتكم الملائكة بأجنحتها 
 وقد قال عمر بن الخطاب: (وافقت ربى فى ثلاث)و هى من فوائد مجالسة العلماء إذ يفتح للمتعلم بين أيديهم مالا يفتح له دونهم ويبقى ذلك النور لهم بمقدار ما بقوا فى متابعة معلمهم وتأدبهم معه واقتدائهم به فهذا الطريق نافع على كل تقدير 
 و قد كان المتقدمون لا يكتب منهم إلا القليل وكانوا يكرهون ذلك وقد كرهه مالك فقيل له فما نصنع قال تحفظون وتفهمون حتى تستنير قلوبكم ثم لا تحتاجون إلى الكتابة
و حكى عن عمر بن الخطاب كراهية الكتابة وإنما ترخص الناس فى ذلك عندما حدث النسيان وخيف على الشريعة الاندراس 
الوجه الثاني: لم يذكره الشاطبي 
 الطريق الثانى :مطالعة كتب المصنفين ومدوني الدواوين وهو أيضا نافع في بابه بشرطين :
الأول :أن يحصل له من فهم مقاصد ذلك العلم المطلوب و معرفة اصطلاحات أهله ما يتم له به النظر في الكتب و ذلك يحصل بالطريق الأول من مشافهة العلماء أو مما هو راجع إليه وهو معنى قول من قال كان العلم في صدور الرجال ثم انتقل إلى الكتب ومفاتحه بأيدي الرجال 
والكتب وحدها لا تفيد الطالب منها شيئا دون فتح العلماء و هو مشاهد معتاد 


والشرط الثاني أن يتحرى كتب المتقدمين من أهل العلم المراد فإنهم أقعد به من غيرهم من المتأخرين و أصل ذلك التجربة والخبر 
أما التجربة فهو أمر مشاهد في أي علم كان فالمتأخر لا يبلغ من الرسوخ في علم ما ما بلغه المتقدم 
 وحسبك من ذلك أهل كل علم عملي أو نظري فأعمال المتقدمين في إصلاح دنياهم ودينهم على خلاف أعمال المتأخرين وعلومهم في التحقيق أقعد فتحقق الصحابة بعلوم الشريعة ليس كتحقق التابعين والتابعون ليسوا كتابعيهم وهكذا إلى الآن ومن طالع سيرهم وأقوالهم وحكاياتهم أبصر العجب في هذا المعنى وأما الخبر ففي الحديث 
 خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم وفي هذا إشارة إلى أن كل قرن مع ما بعده 
الموافقات / الشاطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وصية ابن قدامة المقدسي
فكن أحدَ رجلين : إما مشغولاً بنفسك، وإما متفرغاً لغيرك بعد الفراغ من نفسك .


وإياك أن تشتغل بما يصلح غيرك قبل إصلاح نفسك، واشتعل بإصلاح باطنك وتطهيره من الصفات الذميمة، كالحرص، والحسد، والرياء، والعجب، قبل إصلاح ظاهرك،


فان لم تتفرغ من ذلك فلا تشتغل بفروض الكفايات، فان فى الخلق كثيراً يقومون بذلك، 
فإن مهلك نفسه فى طلب صلاح غيره سفيه، ومثله مثل من دخلت العقارب تحت ثيابه و هو يذب الذباب عن غيره .
فإن تفرغت من نفسك وتطهيرها، وما أبعد ذلك ، فاشتغل بفروض الكفايات وراع التدريج فى ذلك .


فابتدأ بكتاب الله عز وجل، ثم بسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ثم بعلوم القرآن : من التفسير، ومن ناسخ و منسوخ، ومحكم ومتشابه، إلى غير ذلك .و كذلك فى السنة


 ثم اشتغل بالفروع، و أصول الفقه و هكذا بقية العلوم على ما يتسع العمر ويساعد فيه الوقت .


و لا تستغرق عمرك فى فن واحد منها طلباً للاستقصاء، فان العلم كثير، والعمر قصير، و هذه العلوم آلات يراد بها غيرها، و كل شىء يطلب لغيره فلا ينبغي أن ينسى فيه المطلوب .


 منهاج القاصدين/ ابن قدامة المقدسي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

طالب العلم و حاجته للأكل!!
قال بن جماعة/  تَذْكِرَةُ السَّامِعِ والمُتَكَلِّم في أَدَب العَالِم والمُتَعَلِّم
من أعظم الأسباب المعينة على الاشتغال والفهم وعدم الملال أكل القدر اليسير من الحلال.


قال الشافعي رضي الله عنه: ما شبعت منذ ست عشرة سنة، و سبب ذلك أن كثرة الأكل جالبة لكثرة الشرب، و كثرته جالبة للنوم و البلادة و قصور الذهن و فتور الحواس و كسل الجسم
 هذا مع ما فيه من الكراهية الشرعية والتعرض لخطر الأسقام البدنية.
كما قيل:


فإن الداء أكثر ما تراه....يكون من الطعام أو الشراب 
و لم ير أحد من الأولياء و الأئمة العلماء يصف أو يوصف بكثرة الأكل و لا حمد به
 و إنما يحمد كثرة الأكل من الدواب التي لا تعقل بل هي مرصدة للعمل
 والذهن الصحيح أشرف من تبديده و تعطيله بالقدر الحقير من طعام يؤول أمره إلى ما قد علم
 ولو لم يكن من آفات كثرة الطعام والشراب إلا الحاجة إلى كثرة دخول الخلاء لكان ينبغي للعاقل الللبيب أن يصون نفسه عنه


 ومن رام الفلاح في العلم و تحصيله البغية منه مع كثرة الأكل والشرب و النوم فقد رام مستحيلاً في العادة.


و الأولى أن يكون أكثر ما يأخذ من الطعام ما ورد في الحديث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ما ملأ ابن آدم وعاءً شرًا من بطنه، بحسب ابن آدم لقيمات يُقمن صلبه، فإن كان لا محالة فثلث لطعامه وثلث لشرابه وثلث لنفسه" رواه الترمذي.
فإن زاد على ذلك فالزيادة إسراف خارج عن السنة وقد قال الله تعالى:
 { وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلا تُسْرِفُوا } [الأعراف: 31]
 قال بعض العلماء: جمع الله بهذه الكلمات الطب كله.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

متى يبتدأ طالب العلم في التأليف؟
قال بن جماعة/ تَذْكِرَةُ السَّامِعِ والمُتَكَلِّم في أَدَب العَالِم والمُتَعَلِّم
الاشتغال بالتصنيف والجمع والتأليف، لكن مع تمام الفضيلة، وكمال الأهلية، فإنه يطلع على حقائق الفنون ودقائق العلوم للاحتياج إلى كثرة التفتيش والمطالعة والتنقيب والمراجعة وهو كما قال الخطيب البغدادي: يثبت الحفظ ويذكي القلب ويشحذ الطبع ويجيد البيان ويكسب جميل الذكر وجزيل الأجر ويخلده إلى آخر الدهر.
والأولى أن يعتني بما يعم نفعه وتكثر الحاجة إليه وليكن اعتناؤه بما لم يُسْبَق إلى تصنيفه متحريًا إيضاح العبارة في تأليفه معرضًا عن التطويل الممل والإيجاز المخل مع إعطاء كل مُصَنَّفٍ ما يليق به.


و لا يُخرج تصنيفه من يده قبل تهذيبه وتكرير النظر فيه و ترتيبه
 و من الناس من ينكر التصنيف و التأليف في هذا الزمان على من ظهرت أهليته و عرفت معرفته ، و لا وجه لهذا الإنكار ؛ إلا التنافس بين أهل الأعصار ؛ وإلا فمن إذا تصرّف في مداده وورقه بكتابة ما شاء من أشعار وحكايات مباحة أو غير ذلك لا ينكر عليه ؛ فلمَ إذا تصرف فيه بتسويد ما ينتفع به من علوم الشريعة ينكر ويستهجن ؟ !
أما من لم يتأهل لذلك ؛ فالإنكار عليه نتيجة لما يتضمنه من الجهل وتقرير من يقف على ذلك التصنيف به ، ولكونه يضيع زمانه فيما لم يتقنه ، ويدع الاتقان الذي هو أحرى به منه . .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

هَذِهِ وَصِيَّة الإِمَام أبي الْوَلِيد الْبَاجِيّ لابْنَيْهِ نسْأَل الله أَن ينفعنا وَأَبْنَاءَنَا بهَا (أقتصرت على الوصية في طلب العلم )


....واعلما أنكما إِنَّمَا تصلان إِلَى أَدَاء الْفَرَائِض والإتيان بِمَا يلزمكما مِنْهَا مَعَ توفيق الله لَكمَا بِالْعلمِ الَّذِي هُوَ أصل الْخَيْر وَبِه يتَوَصَّل إِلَى الْبر فعليكما بِطَلَبِهِ فَإِنَّهُ غنى لطالبه وَعز لحامله 
وَ هُوَ مَعَ هَذَا السَّبَب الْأَعْظَم إِلَى الْآخِرَة بِهِ تجتنب الشُّبُهَات وَتَصِح القربات
 فكم من عَامل يبعده عمله من ربه وَيكْتب مَا يتَقرَّب بِهِ من أكبر ذَنبه
 قَالَ الله تَعَالَى:( قل هَل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعملا الَّذين ضل سَعْيهمْ فِي الحيوة الدُّنْيَا وهم يحسبون أَنهم يحسنون صنعا )الْكَهْف 103 -104 
وَ قَالَ تَعَالَى :(قل هَل يَسْتَوِي الَّذين يعلمُونَ وَالَّذين لَا يعلمُونَ إِنَّمَا يتَذَكَّر أولُوا الألبب )الزمر 9 
وَ قَالَ تعال :(إِنَّمَا يخْشَى الله من عباده العلمؤا )فاطر 28 
وَ قَالَ تَعَالَى :(يرفع الله الَّذين ءامنوا مِنْكُم وَالَّذين أُوتُوا الْعلم درجات )المجادلة 11
فَضَائِل الْعلم


وَ الْعلم سَبِيل لَا يُفْضِي بِصَاحِبِهِ إِلَّا إِلَى السَّعَادَة وَلَا يقصر بِهِ عَن دَرَجَة الرّفْعَة والكرامة
 قَلِيله ينفع وَ كَثِيره يعلي وَيرْفَع 
كنز يزكو على كل حَال وَيكثر مَعَ الْإِنْفَاق وَ لَا يغصبه غَاصِب وَ لَا يخَاف عَلَيْهِ سَارِق وَ لَا محَارب
فاجتهدا فِي طلبه واستعذبا التَّعَب فِي حفظه و السهر فِي درسه وَ النّصب الطَّوِيل فِي جمعه و واظبا على تَقْيِيده وَ رِوَايَته ثمَّ انتقلا إِلَى فهمه ودرايته
رفْعَة أهل الْعلم


و انظرا أَي حَالَة من أَحْوَال طَبَقَات النَّاس تختاران و منزلة أَي صنف مِنْهُم تؤثران هَل تريان أحدا أرفع حَالا من الْعلمَاء وَ أفضل منزلَة من الْفُقَهَاء يحْتَاج إِلَيْهِم الرئيس و المرؤوس ويقتدي بهم الوضيع و النفيس 
يرجع إِلَى أَقْوَالهم فِي أُمُور الدُّنْيَا و أحكامها وَصِحَّة عقودها وبيوعاتها وَغير ذَلِك من تصرفاتها 
و إليهم يلجأ فِي أُمُور الدّين وَ مَا يلْزم من صَلَاة وَزَكَاة وَصِيَام وحلال وَحرَام ثمَّ مَعَ ذَلِك السَّلامَة من التَّبعَات والحظوة عِنْد جَمِيع الطَّبَقَات
وَ الْعلم ولَايَة لَا يعْزل عَنْهَا صَاحبهَا وَلَا يعرى من جمَالهَا لَابسهَا وكل ذِي ولَايَة وَإِن جلت وَحُرْمَة وَإِن عظمت إِذا خرج عَن ولَايَته أَو زَالَ عَن بلدته أصبح من جاهه عَارِيا وَمن حَاله عاطلا غير صَاحب الْعلم فَإِن جاهه يَصْحَبهُ حَيْثُ سَار و يتقدمه إِلَى جَمِيع الْآفَاق و الأقطار وَ يبقى بعده فِي سَائِر الْأَعْصَار


أفضل الْعُلُوم علم الشَّرِيعَة


وَأفضل الْعُلُوم علم الشَّرِيعَة وَأفضل ذَلِك لمن وفْق أَن يجود قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن و يحفظ حَدِيث النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَيعرف صَحِيحه من سقيمه ثمَّ يقْرَأ أصُول الْفِقْه فيتفقه فِي الْكتاب وَالسّنة ثمَّ يقْرَأ كَلَام الْفُقَهَاء وَمَا نقل من الْمسَائِل عَن الْعلمَاء ويدرب فِي طرق النّظر وَتَصْحِيح الْأَدِلَّة والحجج فَهَذِهِ الْغَايَة القصوى والدرجة الْعليا


التفقه فِي الدّين


وَ من قصر عَن ذَلِك فليقرأ بعد تحفظ الْقُرْآن وَرِوَايَة الحَدِيث الْمسَائِل على مَذْهَب مَالك رَحمَه الله فَهِيَ إِذا انْفَرَدت أَنْفَع من سَائِر مَا يقْرَأ مُفردا فِي بَاب التفقه وَإِنَّمَا خصصنا مَذْهَب مَالك رَحمَه الله لِأَنَّهُ إِمَام فِي الحَدِيث وَإِمَام فِي الرَّأْي وَلَيْسَ لأحد من الْعلمَاء مِمَّن انبسط مذْهبه وَكَثُرت فِي الْمسَائِل أجوبته دَرَجَة الْإِمَامَة فِي الْمَعْنيين وَإِنَّمَا يُشَارِكهُ فِي كَثْرَة الْمسَائِل وفروعها وَالْكَلَام على مَعَانِيهَا وأصولها أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَلَيْسَ لأَحَدهمَا إِمَامَة فِي الحَدِيث وَلَا دَرَجَة متوسطة
( هذا ليس على إطلاقه بل يأخذ العلم من الكتاب و السنة و إخراج الإمام أحمد من الفقهاء ظلم له و جعل الإمام مالك منزلة لا يصلها أحد قبله و لا بعده  من الغلو)-تعليق  من صاحب الموضوع-


النَّهْي عَن قِرَاءَة كتب الْمنطق والفلسفة


و إياكما وَقِرَاءَة شَيْء من الْمنطق وَكَلَام الفلاسفة فَإِن ذَلِك مَبْنِيّ على الْكفْر والإلحاد والبعد عَن الشَّرِيعَة والإبعاد
قِرَاءَة كتب الْمنطق تكون بعد التَّمَكُّن فِي الدّين


وأحذركما من قرَاءَتهَا مَا لم تقرآ من كَلَام الْعلمَاء مَا تقويان بِهِ على فهم فَسَاده وَضعف شبهه وَقلة تَحْقِيقه مَخَافَة أَن يسْبق إِلَى قلب أَحَدكُمَا مَا لَا يكون عِنْده من الْعلم مَا يقوى بِهِ على رده وَلذَلِك أنكر جمَاعَة الْعلمَاء الْمُتَقَدِّمين والمتأخرين قِرَاءَة كَلَامهم لمن لم يكن من أهل الْمنزلَة والمعرفة بِهِ خوفًا عَلَيْهِم مِمَّا خوفتكما مِنْهُ
وَلَو كنت أعلم أنكما تبلغان منزلَة الميز والمعرفة وَالْقُوَّة على النّظر والمقدرة لحضضتكما على قِرَاءَته وأمرتكما بمطالعته لتحققا ضعفه وَضعف المعتقد لَهُ و ركاكة المغتر بِهِ وَأَنه من أقبح المخاريق و التمويهات و وجوه الْحِيَل والخزعبلات الَّتِي يغتر بهَا من لَا يعرفهَا ويستعظمها من لَا يميزها وَلذَلِك إِذا حقق من يعلم عِنْد أحد مِنْهُم وجده عَارِيا من الْعلم بَعيدا عَنهُ يَدعِي أَنه يكتم علمه وَإِنَّمَا يكتم جَهله وَهُوَ ينم عَلَيْهِ ويروم أَن يَسْتَعِين بِهِ وَ هُوَ يعين عَلَيْهِ


وَقد رَأَيْت بِبَغْدَاد وَغَيرهَا من يَدعِي مِنْهُم هَذَا الشَّأْن مستحقرا مستهجنا مستضعفا لَا يناظره إِلَّا المبتدىء وَكَفاك بِعلم صَاحبه فِي الدُّنْيَا مرموق مهجور وَفِي الْآخِرَة مدحور مبثور وَأما من يتعاطى ذَلِك من أهل بلدنا فَلَيْسَ عِنْده مِنْهُ إِلَّا اسْمه وَلَا وصل إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا ذكره
------------------------
أَوْلَاد أبي الْوَلِيد الْبَاجِيّ


أَبُو الْحسن مُحَمَّد
أَبُو الْقَاسِم أَحْمد


مَاتَ أحد الْوَلَدَيْنِ وَبَقِي الآخر واسْمه أَبُو الْقَاسِم أَحْمد فَنَشَأَ نشأة صَالِحَة وَأخذ الْعلم عَن أَبِيه وروى عَنهُ كثيرا وَخَلفه فِي حلقته ونفعت الْوَصِيَّة والنصيحة فغدا الْوَلَد زاهدا عَلامَة كَبِيرا دينا ورعا يحفظ الْخلاف والمناظرة لَهُ النّظم وَالْأَدب وَكَانَ فَاضلا نبيها جَلِيلًا من أفهم النَّاس وأعلمهم وَله تواليف حسان تدل على حذقه ونبله وَمِنْهَا الْبُرْهَان على أَن أول الْوَاجِبَات الْإِيمَان معيار النّظر سر النّظر العقيدة فِي الْمذَاهب السديدة
وَتُوفِّي رَحمَه الله بجدة بعد الْحَج سنة أَرْبَعمِائَة وَثَلَاث وَتِسْعين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

نصيحة لطلاب العلم ليزيدوا تحصيلهم العلمي/ مشهور حسن سلمان


السؤال: استشكل علي العلم؛ فتارة أقرأ فقهاً وتارة عقيدة، وتارة أحفظ، فإنني مشتت الفكر فلم أستطع أن أحفظ كما كنت سابقاً، فأرجو من فضيلتكم النصح مع إرشادي لبعض كتب كي أعتكف عليها، ليس فقط لفهمها، ولكن لحفظها، وجزاكم الله خيراً؟
---------------------------------
الإجابة: أما الاستشكال فهذا لا يقع إلا من حريص على الوقت، وأن يقع الإنسان في الاستشكال فهذا علامة من علامات بدايات الفهم، وكثير من الطلبة يبدأ متحمساً وبعد أن يقرأ مجموعة من الكتب يبدأ يستشكل المسائل، وهذا الاستشكال ينبغي أن يدفعه إلى الإمام، وما ينبغي أن يصيبه إحباط بسببه ذلك.


.. إن أول علامات الفهم استشكال المسائل، ورحم الله الشافعي، فإنه كان يقول: كلما تعلمت مسألة ازداد علمي بمقدار جهلي، فأكثر الناس علماً هم أكثرهم هضماً لأنفسهم، ولذا قالوا: "العلم ثلاثة أشبار: من دخل الشبر الأول منه تكبر، ومن دخل الشبر الثاني منه تواضع، ومن دخل الشبر الثالث منه علم أنه لا يعلم شيئاً"، فمآل العلم أن يعلم الإنسان أنه يعلم شيئاً فينظر إلى نفسه ويعرف حقيقة نفسه الأمارة بالسوء.


وطالب العلم ينبغي أن يحرص على وقته، وكان عمر يقول: "تفقهوا قبل أن تسودوا"، أي احرصوا على الفقه قبل أن تصبحوا أصحاب سيادة، وكان سفيان يقول: "طالب العلم إن تزوج ركب البحر، فإن جاءه الولد انكسر به المركب"، فإن كان طالب العلم شاباً صحيحاً ليس ذا عيال ولا مسؤولية ولا مهنة، وإنما هو في طور الطلب، فهذا بإمكانه أن يبني نفسه بنفسه، وأن يتقدم، وينبغي أن يكون التقدم سريعاً وتكون القراءة والتحصيل كثيراً، وهذا يحتاج إلى همة.


وقد ألف الإمام الصنعاني رسالة بديعة سماها: (إرشاد النقاد إلى تيسير الاجتهاد) قرر فيها أن الاجتهاد في عصره أيسر بآلاف المرات من الاجتهاد في العصور الأول، لأن العصور الأول كان الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يتحصل على الكتب، ولا أن يضبطها وكانت الكتابة قليلة، والآن الكتب كثيرة، والفهارس موجودة، لكن العلة اليوم في الهمة، وما أيسر الطلب وما أكثر العلم، لذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من أشراط الساعة ظهور القلم"، ومع استخدام القلم فإن من أشراط الساعة أن يرفع العلم ويلقى الجهل.


ويا ليت كثيراً من الناس لا يحسنون القراءة والكتابة، حتى يعرفون الحرص على حلق العلم، فكثير من الناس لا يجلسون في حلق العلم بسبب أنهم يعرفون القراءة والكتابة، فيقول أنا أقرأ، لكنه لا يجلس ولا يقرأ ولا يتعلم ويبقى جاهلاً ويستخدم القلم، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.


ونصيحتي لطالب العلم أن يكون كالشجرة التي ينبغي إن نبتت أن تكون وارفة الظلال شديدة قوية، يجلس حولها ويتفيأ في ظلها عدد كبير، وألا يكون كالبقلة فينشغل بمسائل طنانة ومسائل موسمية، من غير ملكة ولا يكون فقيه نفس، ولا يتأصل ولا ينشغل بمسائل الباعث لانشغال بها غالباً الرئاسة والتقدم وأن يكون له وجود في المجالس، فالنبتة التي تزرع بسرعة كالبقل وغيره تنبت خلال أيام، لكن لا يتفيأ أحد في ظلها.


واليوم الناس بحاجة إلى من يغرس نفسه في باطن التربة، وأن يطول عليه الأمد والزمن، بحيث إن خرج يكون شجرة وارفة الظلال، يتفيأ الناس في ظلها، من حرارة الشبهات والشهوات الموجودة في المجتمعات بحيث يقع النفع والبركة بهذا الطالب.


وطالب العلم يستخدم المثل الذي يذكر على وجه الذم، لكن هو يحوره ويستخدمه على وجه المدح، وهو: "فرق تسد" فهذا مثل سيء يقصد فرق بين الأمم تسد، لكن طالب العلم يستخدمه استخداماً شرعياً صحيحاً، فيقول: أفرق المسائل وأفرق العلوم حتى أسود، فينشغل بالمهم فالأهم، وينشغل بداية في بعض العلوم حتى ترسخ قدمه فيها، ثم ينتقل إلى علوم أخر.


ويصعب على طالب العلم أن ينشغل على وجه الحذق والإتقان ومعرفة العلوم على التفصيل في جميع أنواع العلوم فلا بد أن يفرق بين هذه العلوم فيبدأ مثلاً بالتوحيد والتفسير، ثم بعدها مثلاً يبدأ باللغة والأصول، وبعدها بالفقه وعلم المصطلح، وهكذا، يفرق بين العلوم حتى ترسخ قدمه فيها.


وينبغي لطالب العلم على أن يتقن العلوم على المتون المعتبرة عند أهل العلم، فتضبط أي علم على متن معتبر عند العلماء.


أما بالنسبة للحفظ فالذي أنصح به أنه أولى ما يتوجه إليه الحفظ كتاب الله، ثم أحاديث الأحكام مثل عمدة الأحكام أو بلوغ المرام، فإن يسر الله لهذا الطالب أن يبقى مستمراً في الطلب حتى يجلس ليدرس ويقع الانتفاع به، فإنه سيسأل عن الأحكام الشرعية وجل الأحكام الشرعية مركبة على أحاديث الأحكام، فهو بحاجة إلى أن يحفظها ويستحضرها، وحفظ النصوص التي فيها العصمة مقدم على حفظ كلام البشر.


وطلبة العلم متفاوتون في الحفظ ووجدت بالتجربة ومن خلال المقابلة مع مجموعة من الأعلام والعلماء في هذا الزمان أن من رزقه الله حفظاً فتحقيقه قليل، ومن رزقه الله تحقيقاً فحفظه قليل، وقل من يجمع بين الأمرين، وهذا دلالة على نقصان الإنسان، وعلى أن التفرد إنما يكون لله عز وجل في الكمال.


ولا بد لطالب العلم أن يكون في محفوظه شيء من نصوص الوحي، وأيضاً مما يستملح من الآثار ومن أقوال السلف، ومن الأشعار ومن الحكم والأمثال والقصص فهذه أمور حسنة، وهي بمثابة الملح، لكن لا ينشغل بها، فطالب العلم ما ينبغي أن يكون قصاصاً، لكن لا بد أن تكون له مشاركة في أن يمس مشاعر الناس وأن يحفظ شيئاً مما يحتاجه الناس في الوعظ وغيره، هذه نصيحتي للسائل والله الموفق.


المصدر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن الجوزي/ صيد الخاطر:
رأيت الشره في تحصيل الأشياء يفوِّت عليه الشره مقصوده، وقد رأينا من كان شرهًا في جمع المال، فحصل له الكثير منه، وهو مع ذلك حريص على الازدياد، ولو فهم، علم أن المراد من المال إنفاقه في العمر؛ فإذا أنق العمر في تحصيله، فات المقصودان جميعًا!
وكم رأينا ممن جمع المال، ولم يتمتع به، فأبقاه لغيره، وأفنى نفسه، كما قال الشاعر:
كَدُودَةِ القَزِّ ما تَبْنيهِ يَهْدِمُهَا ... وَغَيْرُهَا بِالَّذِي تَبْنِيْهِ يَنْتَفِعُ 


و كذلك رأينا خلقًا كثيرًا يحرصون على جمع الكتب، فينفقون أعمارهم في كتابتها.
وكدأب أهل الحديث، ينفقون الأعمار في النسخ والسماع إلى آخر العمر، ثم ينقسمون: 
فمنهم من يتشاغل بالحديث وعلمه وتصحيحه، و لعله لا يفهم جواب حادثة، و لعل عنده لحديث "أسلم سالمها الله"  مائة طريق
 و قد حكي لي عن بعض أصحاب الحديث أنه سمع "جزء ابن عرفة"  عن مائة شيخ، وكان عنده سبعون نسخة. 


و منهم من يجمع الكتب و يسمعها، و لا يدري ما فيها، لا من حيث صحتها، و لا من فهم معناها، فتراه يقول: 
الكتاب الفلاني سماعي، وعندي "منه"  نسخة، و الكتاب الفَلاني، و الفُلاني ... فلا يعرف علم ما عنده من حيث فهم صحيحه من سقيمه، وقد صده اشتغاله بذلك عن المهم من العلم! فهم كما قال الحطيئة.
زوامل للأخبار لا علم عندها ... بمثقلها إلا كعلم الأباعر
لعمرك ما يدري البعير إذا غدا ... بأوساقه أو راح: ما في الغرائز
ثم ترى منهم من يتصدر، "بإتقانه للرواية وحدها" ، فيمد يده إلى ما ليس من شغله؛ فإن أفتى أخطأ، وإن تكلم في الأصول خلط 
و لولا أني لا أحب ذكر الناس، لذكرت من أخبار كبار علمائهم، وما خلطوا ما يعتبره به، و لكنه لا يخفى على المحقق حالهم.


 فإن قال قائل: أليس في الحديث: "منهومان لا يشبعان: طالب علم وَطَالِبُ دُنْيَا"؟!


قلت: أمّا العالم، فلا أقول له: اشبع من العلم، و لا اقتصر على بعضه، بل أقول له: قدم المهم؛ فإن العاقل من قدر عمره، وعمل بمقضتاه، و إن كان لا سبيل إلى العلم بمقدار العمر، غير أنه يبني على الأغلب، فإن وصل، فقد أعد لكل مرحلة زادًا، وإن مات قبل الوصول، فنيته تسلك به.




 فإذا علم العاقل أن العمر قصير، و أن العلم كثير، فقبيح بالعاقل الطالب لكمال الفضائل أن يتشاغل مثلًا بسماع الحديث و نسخه، ليحصل كل طريق، وكل رواية، وكل غريب، وهذا لا يفرغ من مقصوده منه في خمسين سنة، خصوصًا إن تشاغل بالنسخ، ثم لا يحفظ القرآن، أو يتشاغل بعلوم القرآن، ولا يعرف الحديث، أو بالخلاف في الفقه، ولا يعرف النقل الذي عليه مدار المسألة.


فإن قال قائل: فدبر لي ما تختار لنفسك. فأقول: ذو الهمة لا يخفى من زمان الصبا، كما قال سفيان بن عيينه: قال لي أبي، وقد بلغت خمس عشرة سنة: إنه قد أنقضت عنك شرائع الصبا، فاتبع الخير، تكن من أهله. فجعلت وصية أبي قبلة أميل إليها، و لا أميل عنها.


 ثم قبل شروعي في الجواب أقول: ينبغي لمن له أنفة أن يأنف من التقصير، الممكن دفعه عن النفس، فلو كانت النبوة مثلًا تأتي بكسب؛ لم يجز له أن يقنع بالولاية، أو تصور أن يكون مثلًا خليفة، لم يحسن به أن يقتنع بإمارة، و لو صح له أن يكون ملكًا، لم يرض أن يكون بشرا، والمقصود أن ينتهي بالنفس إلى كمالها الممكن لها في العلم والعمل.


و قد علم قصر العمر، وكثرة العلم: فيبتدئ بالقرآن وحفظه، وينظر في تفسيره نظرًا متوسطًا، لا يخفى عليه بذلك منه شيء، وإن صح له قراءة القراءات السبع، وأشياء من النحو، وكتب اللغة، وابتدأ بأصول الحديث من حيث النقل، كالصحاح والمسانيد والسنن، ومن حيث علم الحديث، كمعرفة الضعفاء والأسماء، فلينظر في أصول ذلك، وقد رتبت العلماء من ذلك ما يستغني به الطالب عن التعب.


و لينظر في التواريخ، ليعرف ما لا يستغنى عنه، كنسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم و أقاربه به وأزواجه وما جرى له.


ثم ليقبل على الفقه، فلينظر في المذهب و الخلاف، و ليكن اعتماده على مسائل الخلاف، فلينظر في المسألة و ما تحتوي عليه، فيطلبه من مظانه، كتفسير آية و حديث و كلمة لغة. و يتشاغل بأصول الفقه وبالفرائض، و ليعلم أن الفقه عليه مدار العلوم.


فإن اتسع الزمان للتزيد من العلم، فليكن من الفقه، فإنه الأنفع.


و مهما فسح له في المهل، فأمكنه تصنيف في علم، فإنه يخلف بذلك خلفه خلفًا صالحًا. مع اجتهاده في التسبب إلى اتخاذ الولد.


ثم يعلم أن الدنيا معبرة، فيلتفت إلى فهم معاملة الله عز وجل، فإن مجموع ما حصله من العلم يدله عليه.
 فإذا تعرض لتحقيق معرفته، ووقف على باب معاملته،فَقَلَّ أن يقف صادق إلا ويجذب إلى مقام الولاية، ومن أريد وفق، 
وإن لله عز وجل أقوامًا يتولى تربيتهم، ويبعث إليهم في زمن الطفولية مؤدبًا؟ ويسمى العقل، ومقومًا، ويقال له: الفهم، ويتولى تأديبهم وتثقيفهم، ويهيء لهم أسباب القرب منه؛ فإن لاح قاطع قطعهم عنه، حماهم منه، وإن تعرضت بهم فتنة؛ دفعها عنهم. فنسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلنا منهم، ونعوذ به من خذلان لا ينفع معه اجتهاد.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَصِيَّةُ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ وَلَدَهُ بِنِيَّةِ الْخَيْرِ.
قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ لِأَبِيهِ يَوْمًا أَوْصِنِي يَا أَبَتِ


 فَقَالَ " يَا بُنَيَّ انْوِ الْخَيْرَ فَإِنَّكَ لَا تَزَالُ بِخَيْرٍ مَا نَوَيْتَ الْخَيْرَ ". 


وَهَذِهِ وَصِيَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ سَهْلَةٌ عَلَى الْمَسْئُولِ سَهْلَةُ الْفَهْمِ وَالِامْتِثَالِ عَلَى السَّائِلِ، وَفَاعِلُهَا ثَوَابُهُ دَائِمٌ مُسْتَمِرٌّ لِدَوَامِهَا وَاسْتِمْرَارَه  َا، وَهِيَ صَادِقَةٌ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَعْمَالِ الْقُلُوبِ الْمَطْلُوبَةِ شَرْعًا سَوَاءٌ تَعَلَّقَتْ بِالْخَالِقِ أَوْ بِالْمَخْلُوقِ، وَأَنَّهَا يُثَابُ عَلَيْهَا وَ لَمْ أَجِدْ فِي الثَّوَابِ عَلَيْهَا خِلَافًا


 قَالَ الشَّيْخُ تَقِيُّ الدِّينِ فِي كِتَابِ الْإِيمَانِ: مَا هَمَّ بِهِ مِنْ الْقَوْلِ الْحَسَنِ وَالْعَمَلِ الْحَسَنِ فَإِنَّمَا يُكْتَبُ لَهُ بِهِ حَسَنَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَإِذَا صَارَ قَوْلًا وَعَمَلًا كُتِبَ لَهُ عَشْرُ حَسَنَاتٍ إلَى سَبْعِمِائَةٍ، وَذَلِكَ لِلْحَدِيثِ الْمَشْهُورِ فِي الْهَمِّ.
وَيَلْزَمُ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ بِهَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةِ تَرْكُ أَعْمَالِ الْقُلُوبِ الْمَذْمُومَةِ شَرْعًا، وَأَنَّ مَنْ عَمِلَهَا لَمْ يَبْقَ فِي حِرْزٍ مِنْ اللَّهِ وَعِصْمَتِهِ، وَقَدْ وَقَعَ فِيمَا يُخَافُ عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ مِنْ الشَّرِّ وَالْعَذَابِ، وَدَلَّ هَذَا النَّصُّ عَلَى الْمُعَاقَبَةِ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ الْقُلُوبِ الْمَذْمُومَةِ، وَهَكَذَا قَوْلُ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَدَ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ -


وَأَمَّا إنْ لَمْ يَنْوِ خَيْرًا وَلَا شَرًّا فَهَذَا يَبْعُدُ خُلُوُّ عَاقِلٍ عَنْهُ. ثُمَّ نِيَّةُ الْخَيْرِ مِنْهَا مَا يَجِبُ بِلَا شَكٍّ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ مُحَرَّمًا، فَيَالَهَا مِنْ وَصِيَّةٍ مَا أَشَدَّ وَقْعَهَا وَمَا أَعْظَمَ نَفْعَهَا، فَنَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الْمُسْلِمِينَ الْعَمَلَ بِهَا. وَالتَّوْفِيقَ لَهَا، وَلِمَا يُحِبُّهُ وَيَرْضَاهُ آمِينَ. فَمِثْلُ هَذَا تَكُونُ وَصَايَا أَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ - وَاَللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَعْلَمُ.
وَقَدْ قِيلَ نِيَّةُ الْمَرْءِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ وَأَشْرَفُ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ لِاعْتِبَارِهَا فِيهِ بِخِلَافِ الْعَكْسِ. وَقِيلَ أَيْضًا النِّيَّةُ سَبَقَتْ الْعَمَلَ. وَهَذَا وَاضِحٌ صَحِيحٌ


 الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية/محمد بن مفلح

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حفظ العلم.
اعلم أن المتعلم يفتقر إلى دوام الدراسة، ومن الغلط الانهماك في الإعادة ليلًا ونهار؛ فإنه لا يلبث صاحب هذه الحال إلا أيامًا، ثم يفتر أو يمرض.


و قد روينا أن الطبيب دخل على أبي بكر بين الأنباري في مرض موته، فنظر إلى ما به، و قال: قد كنت تفعل شيئًا لا يفعله أحد! ثم خرج فقال: ما يجيء منه شيء، فقيل له: ما الذي كنت تفعل؟ 
قال: كنت أعيد كل أسبوع عشرة آلاف ورقة؟


 ومن الغلط تحميل القلب حفظ الكثير أو الحفظ من فنون شتى، فإن القلب جارحة من الجوارح، وكما أن من الناس من يحمل المائة رطل، ومنهم من يعجز عن عشرين رطلًا، فكذلك القلوب. 
فيأخذ الإنسان على قدر قوته ودونها، فإنه إذا استنفدها في وقتٍ، ضاعت منها أوقات: كما أن الشره يأكل فضل لقيماتٍ، فيكون سببًا إلى منع أكلاتٍ!
والصواب أن يأخذ قدر ما يطيق، و يعيده في وقتين من النهار والليل، و يرفه القوى في بقية الزمان.
والدوام أصل عظيم
 فكم ممن ترك الاستذكار بعد الحفظ، فضاع زمن طويل في استرجاع محفوظ قد نسي.


وللحفظ أوقات من العمر، فأفضلها الصبا، وما يقاربه من أوقات الزمان، وأفضلها عادة الأسحار، وأنصاف النهار، والغدوات خير من العشيات، وأوقات الجوع خير من أوقات الشبع.


و لا يحمد الحفظ بحضرة خضرة، وعلى شاطئ نهر؛ لأن ذلك يلهي، والأماكن العالية للحفظ خير من السوافل.


والخلوة أصل. وجمع الهم أصل الأصول، وترفيه النفس من الإعادة يومًا في الأسبوع: ليثبت المحفوظ، وتأخذ النفس قوة، كالبنيان يترك أيامًا حتى يستقر، ثم يبنى عليه.


وتقليل المحفوظ مع الدوام أصل عظيم. وألا يشرع في فن حتى يحكم ما قبله. ومن لم يجد نشاطًا للحفظ، فليتركه، فإن مكابرة النفس لا تصلح.


وإصلاح المزاج من الأصول العظيمة، فإن للمأكولات أثرًا في الحفظ: قال الزهري: ما أكلت خلًّا منذ عالجت الحفظ. و قيل لأبي حنيفة: بم يستعان على حفظ الفقه؟ قال: بجمع الهم. 
وقال حماد بن سلمة: بقلة الغَمِّ. 
وقال مكحول: من نظف ثوبه، قَلَّ هَمُّهُ، ومن طابت ريحه، زاد عقله، ومن جمع بينهما: زادت مروءته.


وأختار للمبتدئ في طلب العلم أن يدافع النكاح مهما أمكن، فإن أحمد بن حنبل لم يتزوج حتى تمت له أربعون سنة، وهذا لأجل جمع الهم، فإن غلب عليه الأمر، تزوج، و اجتهد في المدافعة بالفعل، لتتوفر القوة على إعادة العلم.
ثم لينظر ما يحفظ من العلم، فإن العمر عزيز، و العلم غزير، وإن أقوامًا يصرفون الزمان إلى حفظ ما غيره أولى منه، وإن كان كل العلوم حسنًا؛ ولكن الأولى تقديم الأهم والأفضل. وأفضل ما تشوغل به حفظ القرآن، ثم الفقه، وما بعد هذا بمنزلة تابع.
  ومن رزق يقظة، دلته يقظته، فلم يحتج إلى دليل. 
و من قصد وجه الله تعالى بالعلم، دله المقصود على الأحسن: {وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ} [البقرة: 282] .


 صيد الخاطر/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا أبا عبدالبر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و صية إِبْرَاهِيم بْن عَبْد الْوَاحِد بْن عَلِي بْن سرور المقدسي الدمشقي للضياء المقدسي:


قَالَ: وأوصاني وقت سفري، فَقَالَ: أَكْثَر من قراءة الْقُرْآن، ولا تتركه فَإِنَّهُ يتيسر لَك الَّذِي تطلبه عَلَى قدر مَا تقرأ، 
قَالَ: فرأيت ذَلِكَ وجربته كثيرا، فكنت إِذَا قرأت كثيرا تيسر لي من سماع الْحَدِيث وكتابته الكثير، وإذا لَمْ أقرأ لَمْ يتيسر لي.


 ذيل طبقات الحنابلة/زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن رجب بن الحسن، السَلامي، البغدادي، ثم الدمشقي، الحنبلي (المتوفى: 795هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اصبر على مـر الجفـا من معلم ......فإن رسوب العلم في نفراته
ومن لم يذق مر التعلم ساعــة......تجرع ذل الجهل طول حياته
ومن فاته التعليم وقت شبابــه.......فكبر عليه أربعا لوفاتــه
وذات الفتى والله بالعلم والتقى.......إذا لم يكونا لا اعتبار لذاته

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان طالب العلم فيما مضى يسمع ليعلم ويُعلم  ليعمل ويتفقه في دين الله ، لينتفع وينفع ، فقد صار طالب العلم الآن يسمع ليجمع ، ويجمع ليذكر ، ويحفظ ليغالب ويفخر


 وكان المتناظرون في الفقه يتناظرون في الجليل من الواقع والمستعمل من الواضح وفيما ينوب الناس فينفع الله به القائل والسامع، فقد صار أكثر التناظر فيما دق وخفي ، و فيما لا يقع و فيما قد انقرض من حكم الكتابة وحكم اللعان ورجم المحصن، وصار الغرض فيه إخراج لطيفه، وغوصاً على غريبة، ورداً على متقدم


 فهذا يرد على أبي حنيفة و هذا يرد على مالك و آخر يرد على الشافعي، بزخرف من القول، و لطيف من الحيل، كأنه لا يعلم أنه إذا رد على الأول صواباً عند الله بتمويهه فقد تقلد المآثم عن العالمين به دهر الداهرين. 


و هذا يطعن بالرأي على ماض من السلف و هو يرى، وبالابتداع في دين الله على آخر وهو يبتدع. 


و كان المتناظرون فيما مضى يتناظرون في معادلة الصبر بالشكر و في تفضيل أحدهما على الآخر و في الوساوس و الخطرات ومجاهدة النفس وقمع الهوى
 فقد صار المتناظرون يتناظرون في الاستطاعة و التولد والطفرة والجزء والعرَض والجوهر ، فهم دائبون يخبطون في العشوات قد تشعبت بهم الطرق وقادهم الهوى بزمام الردى. 


الاختلاف في اللفظ والرد على الجهمية والمشبهة/أبو محمد عبد الله بن مسلم بن قتيبة الدينوري (المتوفى: 276هـ)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفقك الله ويسر أمرك وبارك فيك شيخ طارق

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفقكم الله أبا عبدالبر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> وفقك الله ويسر أمرك وبارك فيك شيخ طارق





> وفقكم الله أبا عبدالبر


جزاكم الله خيرا و كتب لكم الأجر
---------------



 ما هو سن طلب العلم


قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في صحيحه: وقد تعلم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كبر سنهم.


وعنه عن ابن حماد قال: قيل لـ ابن المبارك: إلى متى تطلب العلم؟! 
قال: حتى الممات إن شاء الله.


وعن ابن معاذ قال: سألت أبا عمرو بن العلاء: حتى متى يحسن بالمرء أن يتعلم؟!
 قال: مادام تحسن به الحياة.


ويحدث الإمام ابن عقيل عن همته وهو في عشر الثمانين من عمره فيقول رحمه الله: إني لا يحل لي أن أضيع ساعة من عمري، حتى إذا تعطل لساني عن مذاكرة ومناظرة، وبصري عن مطالعة أعملت فكري في حال راحتي وأنا مستطرح، فلا أنهض إلا وقد خطر لي ما أسطره، وإني لأجد من حرصي على العلم وأنا في عشر الثمانين -أي: في العقد الثامن من عمره- أشد مما كنت أجده وأنا ابن عشرين.


يقول الشاعر في هذا:
 ما شاب عزمي ولا حزمي ولا خلقي--- ولا ولائي ولا ديني ولا كرمي 
وإنما اعتاض رأسي غير صبغته ---والشيب في الرأس غير الشيب في الهمم
 يعني: كل القضية أنها تحولت صبغة رأسه من الأسود إلى الأبيض، لكن هل همته -أيضاً شابت- واعتراها هذا الشيب؟!


الجواب
  كلا، ولذا يقول: إذا كان شاب شعر رأسي ولحيتي فما شابت همتي.


وقال الحافظ الذهبي في ترجمة أبي الفرج بن الجوزي ما نصه: وقد قرأ وهو ابن ثمانين سنة بالعشر.
أي: كان الإمام ابن الجوزي له ثمانون سنة، ومع ذلك قرأ القراءات العشر، فقرأ القرآن الكريم بالقراءات العشر كلها على ابن الباقلاني، فتلا معه ولده يوسف، نقل ذلك ابن نقطة عن القاضي محمد بن أحمد بن الحسن.


وهذا الإمام ابن الجوزي هو الذي يقول في بعض الأشعار معبراً عن هذه الهمة العالية، وأنه كان يستزيد من الطلب ويدعو أن يزيد الله سبحانه وتعالى في عمره حتى يغتنم أقصى ما يستطيع في طلب العلم، يقول:
 الله أسأل أن يطول مدتي ---وأنال بالإنعام ما في نيتي
 لي همة في العلم ما من مثلها--- وهي التي جنت النحول هي التي
 كم كان لي من مجلس لو شبهت--- حالاته لتشبهت بالجنــــــــــ  ـــــة


 وذهب الإمام القفال -وقيل له: القفال لأنه كان ماهراً في صناعة الأقفال- يطلب العلم وعمره أربعون سنة -أي: بدأ في طلب العلم وعمره أربعون سنة-، فقال لنفسه: كيف أطلب العلم؟! ومتى أحفظ؟! ومتى أفهم؟! ومتى أعلم الناس؟!
 فرجع، فمر بصاحب ساقية يسوق على البقر، وكان رشاء هذا الحبل يقطع الصخر من كثرة ما مر، أي أن الحبل الذي يدور به البقر على الساقية يحتك في أثناء دورانه بصخرة، فلطول الوقت أثر الحبل في الصخرة، حتى قطعها، فالحبل اللين أثر في الصخرة بالمثابرة والاستمرار والمداومة، فاتخذ من هذا عبرة ودرساً، فلما رأى الغشاء يقطع الصخر من كثرة ما مر قال:
اطلب ولا تضجرن من مطلب--- فآفة الطالب أن يضجرا 
أما ترى الحبل بطول المدى--- في الصخرة الصماء قد أثرا 
أي: أليس الحبل مع المداومة قد أثر على الصخر الصلب؟ 
وليس هذا فحسب، بل الماء ألين من الحبل بلا شك، ومع ذلك فإن تساقط الماء قطرة قطرة على صخرة يحدث فيها أثراً بسبب المداومة والمثابرة.
واستمر الإمام القفال يطلب العلم، وصار إماماً من كبار الأئمة ومن جهابذة الدنيا.




ويروى أن الإمام أبا محمد ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى طلب العلم وهو في السادسة والعشرين من عمره، قال أبو محمد بن العربي: وأقام أبو محمد في الوزارة من وقت بلوغه إلى انتهاء سنه ستاً وعشرين سنة، وقال: إنني بلغت إلى هذا السن ولا أدري كيف أجبر صلاة من الصلوات! 
وقال في رواية أخرى: أخبرني الشيخ الإمام أبو محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم أن سبب تعلمه الفقه أنه شهد جنازة لرجل كبير من إخوان أبيه، فدخل المسجد قبل صلاة العصر والخلق فيه، فجلس ولم يركع، فقال له أستاذه المربي بإشارة: قم فصل تحية المسجد.
فلم يفهم، فقال له بعض المجاورين له: أبلغت هذا السن، ولا تعلم أن تحية المسجد واجبة؟! وهي واجبة في الحقيقة عند أهل الظاهر، أما جمهور العلماء فيقولون: هي سنة.
وكان قد بلغ حينئذٍ ستة وعشرين عاماً، قال: فقمت وركعت، وفهمت إشارة الأستاذ لي بذلك، قال: فلما انصرفنا من الصلاة على الجنازة إلى المسجد مشاركة للأحباء من أقرباء الميت دخلت المسجد -أي: بعدما انتهوا من الجنازة رجعوا إلى المسجد-، وكان الوقت بعد العصر، وحتى لا يتكرر الموقف المحرج مرة أخرى قال: وانصرفنا إلى المسجد مشاركة للأحباء من أقرباء الميت، ودخلت المسجد، فبادرت في الركوع، فقيل لي: اجلس اجلس؛ ليس هذا وقت وصلاة! فانصرفت عن الميت وقد خزيت، ولحقني ما هانت علي به نفسي، فقلت للأستاذ: دلني على دار الشيخ الفقيه المشاور أبي عبد الله بن دحون فدلني، فقصدته من ذلك المشهد، وأعلمته بما جرى، وسألته الابتداء بقراءة العلم، واسترشدته، فدلني على كتاب الموطأ لـ مالك بن أنس، فبدأت به عليه قراءة من اليوم التالي لذلك اليوم، ثم تتابعت قراءتي عليه وعلى غيره نحو ثلاثة أعوام، وبدأت المناظرة.




وكان يحيى النحوي في أول أمره ملاحاً يعبر الناس في سفينته، وكان يحب العلم كثيراً، فلما قويت رويته في العلم فكر في أمره، وقال: لقد بلغت نيفاً وأربعين سنة من العمر، وما ارتضيت بشيء، وما عرفت غير صناعة الملاحة، فكيف يمكنني أن أتعرض لشيء من العلوم؟ وفيما هو يفكر إذ رأى نملة قد حملت نواة تمرة، وهي دائبة تصعد بها.
وأظن أن النمل هو المخلوق الوحيد الذي يحمل أضعاف وزنه، ولكن لا أدري هل ذلك حقيقة علمية أم لا؟ فهو لما نشطت همته لطلب العلم وجد عمره قد جاوز الأربعين بعدة سنوات، وأثناء ما كان يفكر رأى نملة قد حملت نواة تمرة، وهي دائبة تصعد بها، فوقعت منها، فعادت وأخذتها، ولم تزل تجاهد مراراً حتى بلغت بالمجاهدة غرضها، فقال: إذا كان هذا الحيوان الضعيف قد بلغ غرضه بالمجاهدة والمراقبة فأولى بي أن أبلغ غرضي بالمجاهدة.
فخرج من وقته، وباع سفينته، ولزم دار العلم، وبدأ يتعلم النحو واللغة والمنطق، فبرع في هذه الأمور؛ لأنه أول ما ابتدأ بها، فنسب إليها، واشتهر بها فقيل: يحيى النحوي.
ووضع كتباً كثيرة، ويحيى هذا لقي عمرو بن العاص، وأعجب عمرو رضي الله تعالى عنه به.




وكان الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام سلطان العلماء الذي ملأ الأرض علماً وعظمة نفس في أول أمره فقيراً ولم يشتغل بطلب العلم إلا على كبر.


واشتغل الشيخ أحمد بن إبراهيم بن الحسن القنائي في العلم وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة، وتفقه، وقرأ النحو وغيره، حتى مهر، وأم الناس ببلده، وكان يحفظ أربعمائة سطر في يوم واحد، ثم أقبل على الطاعة، ولازم الطاعة حتى توفي سنة (728هـ)، وهذه السنة هي التي مات فيها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.




وعُمِّر الشيخ يوسف بن رزق الله طويلاً حتى قارب التسعين، وثقل سمعه، لكن بقيت حواسه كلها سليمة، وهمته همة ابن ثلاثين، ومات وهو يباشر التوقيع، في صفر سنة خمس وأربعين وسبعمائة من الهجرة.




وطلب الشيخ أحمد بن عبد القادر القيسي الحنفي النحوي العلوم الكثيرة، وبرع فيها، فأقبل على طلب الحديث في آخر عمره، فتكلم بعض الناس عليه، أي أن بعض الناس سخروا منه، وقالوا: إن هذا الرجل الكبير يوشك على الموت، وبينه وبين القبر خطوات قليلة، فكيف يطلب العلم الآن؟!
 فأنكر عليهم بأبيات جميلة قال فيها:
 وعاب سماعي للأحاديث بعدما ---كبرت أناس هم إلى العيب أقرب
 وقالوا إمام في علوم كثيرة--- يروح ويغدو سامعاً يتطلب 
فقلت مجيباً عن مقالتهم وقد--- غدوت لجهل منهم أتعجب 
إذا استدرك الإنسان ما فات من علا--- بالحزم يعزى لا إلى الجهل ينسب 


وروى المعافى بن زكريا عن بعض الثقات أنه كان بحضرة أبي جعفر الطبري رحمه الله تعالى قبل موته، وتوفي بعد ساعة أو أقل منها، فذكر له دعاء من الأدعية عن جعفر بن محمد، فالإمام ابن جرير وهو يجود بروحه في آخر لحظات حياته رحمه الله تعالى استدعى محبرة وصحيفة، فكتب هذا الدعاء الذي سمعه من أحد العواد، فقيل له: أفي هذه الحال؟! أي: أنت الآن تموت، وتأتي بالورق وتكتب هذا الدعاء؟! فقال: ينبغي للإنسان أن لا يدع اقتباس العلم حتى الممات، فكانت همته في طلب العلم قوية إلى آخر رمق في الحياة.


وعن فرقد إمام مسجد البصرة أنهم دخلوا على سفيان في مرض موته، فحدثه رجل بحديث فأعجبه، فضرب سفيان يده إلى تحت فراشه، فأخرج ألواحاً، فكتب هذا الحديث، فقالوا له: على هذه الحال منك؟! فقال: إنه حسن، إن بقيت فقد سمعت حسناً، وإن مت فقد كتبت حسناً.




وعن الفقيه أبي الحسن علي بن عيسى الولوالجي قال: دخلت على أبي الريحان البيروني وهو يجود بنفسه، قد حشرج نفسه، وضاق به صدره، وروحه بلغت إلى الحلقوم، فقال لي في تلك الحال: كيف قلت لي يوماً حساب الجدات الفاسدات؟! يعني: كيف ترث الجدة الفاسدة؟ 
وهي الجدة التي من قبل الأم؛ فإنها تسمى في اصطلاح علماء الفرائض بالجدة الفاسدة، فقال له: كيف قلت لي يوماً حساب الجدات الفاسدات؟ قال: فقلت له إشفاقاً عليه: أفي هذه الحالة وأنت تموت؟! فقال لي: يا هذا! أودع الدنيا وأنا عالم بهذه المسألة.
ألا يكون خيراً من أن أخليها وأنا جاهل بها؟! فأعدت ذلك عليه -أي: أعدت عليه المسألة- وحفظه، وعلمني ما وعدني أن يعلمني، وخرجت من عنده وأنا في الطريق فسمعت الصراخ.
يعني: البكاء؛ لأن روحه كانت قد خرجت، فرحمه الله تعالى.


سلسلة علو الهمة/ محمد أحمد إسماعيل المقدم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاك الله خيرًا.


و إياك و كتب لك الأجر

نصيحة ذهبية لابن رجب / بيان فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف


وقد فتن كثير من المتأخرين فظنوا أن من كثر كلامه وجداله وخصامه في مسائل الدين فهو أعلم ممن ليس كذلك. وهذا جهل محض. وانظر إلى أكابر الصحابة وعلمائهم كأبي بكر وعمر وعلي ومعاذ وابن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت كيف كانوا. كلامهم أقل من كلام ابن عباس وهم أعلم منه 
وكذلك كلام التابعين أكثر من كلام الصحابة والصحابة أعلم منهم وكذلك تابعوا التابعين كلامهم أكثر من كلام التابعين والتابعون أعلم منهم. 
فليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ولا بكثرة المقال ولكنه نور يقذف في القلب يفهم به العبد الحق ويميز به بينه وبين الباطل ويعبر عن ذلك بعبارات وجيزة محصلة للمقاصد.


وقد كان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم أوتي جوامع الكلم واختصر له الكلام اختصاراً ولهذا ورد النهي عن كثرة الكلام والتوسع في القيل والقال وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن اللَه لم يبعث نبيا إلا مبلغاً وأن تشقيق الكلام من الشيطان
 يعني أن النبي إنما يتكلم بما يحصل به البلاغ. وأما كثرة القول وتشقيق الكلام فإنه مذموم. 


وكانت خطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصداً. وكان يحدث حديثاً لو عده العاد لأحصاه وقال أن من البيان سحراً وإنما قاله في ذم ذلك لا مدحاً له كما ظن ذلك من ظنه ومن تأمل سياق ألفاظ الحديث قطع بذلك 
وفي الترمذي وغيره عن عبد الله بن عمرو مرفوعاً أن اللَه ليبغض البليغ من الرجال الذي يتخلل بلسانه كما تتخلل البقرة بلسانها 
وفي المعنى أحاديث كثيرة مرفوعة وموقوفة على عمر وسعد وابن مسعود وعائشة وغيرهم من الصحابة فيجب أن يعتقد أنه ليس كل من كثر بسطة للقول وكلامه في العلم كان أعلم ممن ليس كذلك.


وقد ابتلينا بجهلة من الناس يعتقدون في بعض من توسع في القول من المتأخرين انه أعلم ممن تقدم. فمنهم من يظن في شخص أنه أعلم من كل من تقدم من الصحابة ومن بعدهم لكثرة بيانه ومقاله.
 ومنهم من يقول هو أعلم من الفقهاء المشهورين المتبوعين. وهذا يلزم منه ما قبله لأن هؤلاء الفقهاء المشهورين المتبوعين أكثر قولا ممن كان قبلهم فإذا كان من بعدهم أعلم منهم لاتساع قوله كان أعلم ممن كان أقل منهم قولا بطريق الأولى. كالثوري والأوزاعي والليث. وابن المبارك. وطبقتهم. وممن قبلهم من التابعين والصحابة أيضاً.
فإن هؤلاء كلهم أقل كلاماً ممن جاء بعدهم وهذا تنقص عظيم بالسلف الصالح وإساءة ظن بهم ونسبته لهم إلى الجهل وقصور العلم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا باللَه 
ولقد صدق ابن مسعود في قوله في الصحابة أنهم أبر الأمة قلوباً. وأعمقها علوماً. وأقلها تكلفاً. وروي نحوه عن ابن عمر أيضاً. وفي هذا إشارة إلى أن من بعدهم أقل علوماً وأكثر تكلفاً.


وقال ابن مسعوداً أيضاً إنكم في زمان كثير علماؤه قليل خطباؤه وسيأتي بعدكم زمان قليل علماؤه كثير خطباؤه فمن كثر علمه وقل قوله فهو الممدوح ومن كان بالعكس فهو مذموم. 
وقد شهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل اليمن بالإيمان والفقه. وأهل اليمن أقل الناس كلاماً وتوسعاً في العلوم لكن علمهم علم نافع في قلوبهم ويعبرون بألسنتهم عن القدر المحتاج إليه من ذلك. وهذا هو الفقه والعلم النافع فأفضل العلوم في تفسير القرآن ومعاني الحديث والكلام في الحلال والحرام ما كان مأثوراً عن الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم إلى أن ينتهي إلى أئمة الإسلام المشهورين المقتدى بهم الذين سميناهم فيما سبق.


فضبط ما روي عنه في ذلك أفضل العلوم مع تفهمه وتعقله والتفقه فيه وما حدث بعدهم من التوسع لا خير في كثير منه إلا أن يكون شرحاً لكلام يتعلق من كلامهم وأما ما كان مخالفاً لكلامهم فأكثره باطل أو لا منفعة فيه. 
وفي كلامهم في ذلك كفاية وزيادة فلا يوجد في كلام من بعدهم من حق إلا وهو في كلامهم موجود بأوجز لفظ وأخصر عبارة ولا يوجد في كلام من بعدهم من باطل إلا وفي كلامهم ما يبين بطلانه لمن فهمه وتأمله ويوجد في كلامهم من المعاني البديعة والمآخذ الدقيقة مالا يهتدى إليه من بعدهم ولا يلم يه.
فمن لم يأخذ العلم من كلامهم فاته ذلك الخير كله مع ما يقع في كثير من الباطل متابعة لمن تأخر عنهم. 
ويحتاج من أراد جمع كلامهم إلى معرفة صحيحة من سقيمه وذلك بمعرفة الجرح والتعديل والعلل فمن لم يعرف ذلك فهو غير واثق بما ينقله من ذلك ويلتبس عليه حقه بباطله. ولا يثق بما عنده من ذلك كما يرى من قل علمه بذلك لا يثق بما يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن السلف لجهله بصحيحه من سقيمه فهو لجهله يجوز أن يكون كله باطلا لعدم معرفته بما يعرف به صحيح ذلك وسقيمه.


قال الأوزاعي العلم ما جاء به أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فما كان غير ذلك فليس بعلم: وكذا قال الإمام أحمد وقال في التابعين أنت مخير يعنى مخيرا في كتابته وتركه: وقد كان الزُهري يكتب ذلك وخالفه صالح بن كيسان ثم ندم على تركه كلام التابعين.


وفي زماننا يتعين كتابة كلام أئمة السلف المقتدى بهم إلى زمن الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وأبي عبيد: وليكن الإنسان على حذر مما حدث بعدهم فإنه حدث بعدهم حوادث كثيرة وحدث من انتسب إلى متابعة السنة والحديث من الظاهرية ونحوهم وهو أشد مخالفة لها لشذوذه عن الأئمة وانفراده عنهم بفهم يفهمه أو يأخذ مالم يأخذ به الأئمة من قبله.
فأما الدخول مع ذلك في كلام المتكلمين أو الفلاسفة فشر محض وقل من دخل في شيء من ذلك إلا وتلطخ ببعض أوضارهم كما قال أحمد لا يخلو من نظر في الكلام من أن يتجهم: وكان هو وغيره من أئمة السلف يحذرون من أهل الكلام وأن ذبوا عن السنة. 
وأما ما يوجد في كلام من أحب الكلام المحدث واتبع أهله من ذم من لا يتوسع في الخصومات والجدال ونسبته إلى الجهل أو إلى الحشو أو إلى أنه غير عارف باللَه أو غير عارف بدينه فكل ذلك من خطوات الشيطان نعوذ باللَه منه.
 ومما أحدث من العلوم الكلام في العلوم الباطنة من المعارف وأعمال القلوب وتوابع ذلك بمجرد الرأي والذوق أو الكشف وفيه خطر عظيم: وقد أنكره أعيان الأئمة كالإمام أحمد وغيره: وكان أبو سليمان يقول أنه لتَمُرُّ بي النكتةُ من نُكَتِ القوم فلا أقبلها إلا بشاهدين عدلين الكتاب والسنة.


=========

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

بعض علامات العلم النافع من رسالة ابن رجب/بيان فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف


فالعلم النافع من هذه العلوم كلها:
ضبط نصوص الكتاب والسنة وفهم معانيها، والتقيد في ذلك بالمأثور عن الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم، في معاني القرآن والحديث، وفيما ورد عنهم من الكلام في مسائل الحلال والحرام، والزهد والرقائق، والمعارف وغير ذلك. 
والاجتهاد على تمييز صحيحه من سقيمه أوّلا. 
ثمّ الاجتهاد على الوقوف على معانيه وتفهمه ثانياً. 
وفي ذلك كفاية لمن عقل، وشُغْلٌ لمن بالعلم النافع عُنِي واشتَغَل.
ومن وقف على هذا وأخلص القصد فيه لوجه الله عز وجل واستعان عليه‎؛ أعانه وهداه، ووفقه وسدده، وفهّمه وألهمه، وحينئذٍ يثمر له هذا العلم ثمرته الخاصة به، وهي خشية الله، كما قال عزوجل: {إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء}


وقال عبد  بن مسعود رضي الله عنه:  (كفى بخشية الله علماً، وكفى بالاغترار به جهلاً)
قال بعض السلف ليس العلم بكثرة الرواية ولكن العلم الخشية الله
 وقال بعضهم من خشي اللَهَ فهو عالم ومن عصاه فهو جاهل وكلامهم في هذا المعنى كثير جداً.
وسبب ذلك أن هذا العلم النافع يدل على أمرين:
أحدهما : على معرفة اللَه وما يستحقه من الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى والأفعال الباهرة. وذلك يستلزم إجلاله، وإعظامه، وخشيته، ومهابته، ومحبته، ورجاءه، والتوكل عليه، والرضا بقضائه، والصبر على بلائه.


والأمر الثاني : المعرفة بما يحبه ويرضاه، وما يكرهه ويسخطه؛ من الاعتقادات والأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة والأقوال، فيوجب ذلك لمن علمه المسارعة إلى ما فيه محبة اللَه ورضاه والتباعد عما يكرهه ويسخطه


فإذا أثمر العلم لصاحبه هذا فهو علم نافع، فمتى كان العلم نافعاً ووقر في القلب فقد خشع القلب للَّه وانكسر له. وذل هيبة وإجلالا وخشية ومحبة وتعظيما. ومتى خشع القلب للَّه وذل وانكسر له قنعت النفس بيسير الحلال من الدنيا وشبعت به فأوجب لها ذلك القناعة والزهد في الدنيا


فالشأن في أن العبد يكون بينه وبين ربه معرفة خاصة بقلبه؛ بحيث يجده قريباً منه، يستأنس به في خلوته، ويجد حلاوة ذكره ودعائه ومناجاته وخدمته. ولا يجد ذلك إلا من أطاعه في سره وعلانيته. كما قيل لوهيب بن الورد: يجد حلاوة الطاعة من عصى؟ قال: لا، ولا من هم. ومتى وجد العبد هذا فقد عرف ربه وصار بينه وبينه معرفة خاصة، فإذا سأله أعطاه، وإذا دعاه أجابه 


فالعلم النافع ما عرف به العبد ربه، ودل عليه حتى عرف ربه ووحده وأنس به واستحى من قربه، وعبده كأنه يراه
ومن فاته هذا العلم النافع وقع في الأربع التي استعاذ منها النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم: وصار علمه وبالا وحجة عليه، فلم ينتفع به؛ لأنه لم يخشع قلبه لربه. ولم تشبع نفسه من الدنيا بل ازداد عليها حرصاً ولها طلباً. ولم يُسمع دعاؤه لعدم امتثاله لأوامر ربه. وعدم اجتنابه لما يسخطه ويكرهه


وكان الإمام أحمد رحمه اللَه يقول عن معروف معه أصل العلم خشية اللَه: فأصل العلم باللَه الذي يوجب خشيته ومحبته والقرب منه والأنس به والشوق إليه. ثم يتلوه العلم بأحكام اللَه وما يحبه ويرضاه من العبد من قول أو عمل أو حال أو اعتقاد: فمن تحقق بهذين العلمين كان علمه علماً نافعاً وحصل له العلم النافع والقلب الخاشع والنفس القانعة والدعاء المسموع.




هذا إن كان علمه علماً يمكن الانتفاع به وهو المتلقى عن الكتاب والسنة. فإن كان متلقى من غير ذلك فهو غير نافع في نفسه ولا يمكن الانتفاع به بل ضره أكثر من نفعه. 
وعلامة هذا العلم الذي لا ينفع أن يكسب صاحبه الزهو والفخر والخيلاء وطلب العلو والرفعة في الدنيا. والمنافسة فيها. وطلب مباهاة العلماء ومماراة السفهاء وصرف وجوه الناس إليه وقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن من طلب العلم لذلك فالنار النار
وربما ادعى بعض أصحاب هذه العلوم معرفة الله وطلبه والأعراض عما سواه وليس غرضهم بذلك إلا طلب التقدم في قلوب الناس من الملوك وغرهم وإحسان ظنهم بهم وكثرة اتباعهم. والتعظم بذلك على الناس


وعلامة ذلك إظهار دعوى الولاية كما كان يدعيه أهل الكتاب. وكما ادعاه القرامطة والباطنية ونحوهم. وهذا بخلاف ما كان عليه السلف من احتقار نفوسهم وازدرائها باطناً وظاهراً وقال عمرو من قال إنه عالم فهو جاهل ومن قال إنه مؤمن فهو كافر ومن قال هو في الجنة فهو في النار.




ومن علامات ذلك عدم قبول الحق والانقياد إليه، والتكبر على من يقول الحق خصوصاً إن كان دونهم في أعين الناس، والإصرار على الباطل خشية تفرق قلوب الناس عنهم بإظهار الرجوع إلى الحق 


وربما أظهروا بألسنتهم ذم أنفسهم واحتقارها على رؤوس الأشهاد ليعتقد الناس فيهم أنهم عند أنفسهم متواضعون فيمدحون بذلك وهو من دقائق أبواب الرياء كما نبه عليه التابعون فمن بعدهم من العلماء ويظهر منهم من قبول المدح واستجلابه مما ينافي الصدق والإخلاص فإن الصادق يخاف النفاق على نفسه ويخشى على نفسه من سوء الخاتمة فهو في شغل شاغل عن قبول المدح واستحسانه.


ومن علامات أهل العلم النافع : أنهم لا يرون لأنفسهم حالا ولا مقاما، ويكرهون بقلوبهم التزكية والمدح، ولا يتكبرون على أحد، قال الحسن: إنما الفقيه الزاهد في الدنيا الراغب في الآخرة البصير بدينه المواظب على عبادة ربه 


ومن علامات العلم النافع أن صاحبه لا يدعى العلم ولا يفخر به على أحد ولا ينسب غيره إلى الجهل إلا من خالف السنة وأهلها فإنه يتكلم فيه غضباً للَّه لا غضباً لنفسه ولا قصداً لرفعتها على أحد.


وأما من علمه غير نافع فليس له شغل سوى التكبر بعلمه على الناس وإظهار فضل علمه عليهم ونسبتهم إلى الجهل وتَنَقُّصهم ليرتفع بذلك عليهم وهذا من أقبح الخصال وأرداها.


ومن علامات العلم النافع : أنه يدل صاحبه على الهرب من الدنيا وأعظمها الرئاسة والشهرة والمدح فالتباعد عن ذلك والاجتهاد في مجانبته من علامات العلم النافع.
فإذا وقع شيء من ذلك من غير قصد واختيار كان صاحبه في خوف شديد من عاقبته بحيث أنه يخشى أن يكون مكراً واستدراجاً كما كان الإمام أحمد يخاف ذلك على نفسه عند اشتهار اسمه وبعد صيته.






وأهل العلم النافع : يسيئون الظن بأنفسهم، ويحسنون الظن بمن سلف من العلماء ويقرون بقلوبهم وأنفسهم بفضل من سلف عليهم وبعجزهم عن بلوغ مراتبهم والوصول إليها أو مقاربتها 


ومن علمه غير نافع إذا رأى لنفسه فضلا على من تقدمه في المقال وتشقق الكلام ظن لنفسه عليهم فضلا في العلوم أو الدرجة عند اللَه لفضل خص به عمن سبق فاحتقر من تقدمه واجترأ عليه بقلة العلم ولا يعلم المسكين أن قلة كلام من سلف إنما كان ورعا وخشية للَّه، ولو أراد الكلام وإطالته لما عجز عن ذلك
فمن عرف قدر السلف عرف أن سكوتهم عما سكتوا عنه من ضروب الكلام وكثرة الجدال والخصام والزيادة في البيان على مقدار الحاجة لم يكن عياً ولا جهلا ولا قصوراً وإنما كان ورعا وخشية للَّه واشتغالا عما لا ينفع بما ينفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فإن الصادق يخاف النفاق على نفسه ويخشى على نفسه من سوء الخاتمةفهو في شغل شاغل عن قبول المدح واستحسانه.


هذا أعقل الناس،، نسأل الله العفو والعافية..

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حب الدنيا سبب التحاسد بين العلماء


تأملت التحاسد بين العلماء، فرأيت منشأه من حب الدنيا، فإن علماء الآخرة يتوادون، ولا يتحاسدون: كما قال عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {وَلا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِمَّا أُوتُوا} "الحشر:9"
 وقال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْأِيمَانِ وَلا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} "الحشر:10".


وقد كان أبو الدرداء يدعو كل ليلة لجماعة من إخوانه.


وقال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لولد الشافعي: أبوك من الستة الذين أدعو لهم كل ليلة وقت السحر.




 والأمر الفارق بين الفئتين: أن علماء الدنيا ينظرون إلى الرئاسة فيها، ويحبون كثرة الجمع والثناء، وعلماء الآخرة بمعزل من إيثار ذلك، وقد كان يتخوفونه، ويرحمون من بلي به.


وكان النَّخَعَيُّ  لا يستند إلى سارية.


وقال علقمة: أكره أن يوطأ عقبي، ويقال: علقمة. 


وكان بعضهم إذا جلس إليه أكثر من أربعة، قام عنهم. 


وكانوا يتدافعون الفتوى، ويحبون الخمول.




 مثل القوم كمثل راكب البحر، وقد خبَّ، فعنده شغل إلى أن يوقن بالنجاة، وإنما كان بعضهم يدعو لبعض، ويستفيد منه؛ لأنهم ركب تصاحبوا فتوادوا، فالأيام والليالي مراحلهم إلى سفر الجنة.


صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

شروط الترقي في العلم






فَأَمَّا الشُّرُوطُ الَّتِي يَتَوَفَّرُ بِهَا عِلْمُ الطَّالِبِ وَيَنْتَهِي مَعَهَا كَمَالُ الرَّاغِبِ مَعَ مَا يُلَاحَظُ بِهِ مِنْ التَّوْفِيقِ وَيَمُدُّ بِهِ مِنْ الْمَعُونَةِ فَتِسْعَةُ شُرُوطٍ:


 أَحَدُهَا: الْعَقْلُ الَّذِي يُدْرِكُ بِهِ حَقَائِقَ الْأُمُورِ. 


وَالثَّانِي: الْفِطْنَةُ الَّتِي يَتَصَوَّرُ بِهَا غَوَامِضَ الْعُلُومِ.




 وَالثَّالِثُ: الذَّكَاءُ الَّذِي يَسْتَقِرُّ بِهِ حِفْظُ مَا تَصَوَّرَهُ وَفَهْمُ مَا عَلِمَهُ.




 وَالرَّابِعُ: الشَّهْوَةُ الَّتِي يَدُومُ بِهَا الطَّلَبُ وَلَا يُسْرِعُ إلَيْهِ الْمَلَلُ.






وَالْخَامِسُ: الِاكْتِفَاءُ بِمَادَّةٍ تُغْنِيهِ عَنْ كَلَفِ الطَّلَبِ.






وَالسَّادِسُ: الْفَرَاغُ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مَعَهُ التَّوَفُّرُ وَيَحْصُلُ بِهِ الِاسْتِكْثَارُ  . 




وَالسَّابِعُ: عَدَمُ الْقَوَاطِعِ الْمُذْهِلَةِ مِنْ هُمُومٍ، وَأَمْرَاضٍ.




 وَالثَّامِنُ: طُولُ الْعُمُرِ وَاتِّسَاعُ الْمُدَّةِ؛ لِيَنْتَهِيَ بِالِاسْتِكْثَا  رِ إلَى مَرَاتِبِ الْكَمَالِ. 




وَالتَّاسِعُ: الظَّفَرُ بِعَالِمٍ سَمْحٍ بِعِلْمِهِ مُتَأَنٍّ فِي تَعْلِيمِهِ.




فَإِذَا اسْتَكْمَلَ هَذِهِ الشُّرُوطَ التِّسْعَةَ فَهُوَ أَسْعَدُ طَالِبٍ، وَأَنْجَحُ مُتَعَلِّمٍ. وَقَدْ قَالَ الْإِسْكَنْدَرُ  : يَحْتَاجُ طَالِبُ الْعِلْمِ إلَى أَرْبَعٍ: مُدَّةٌ وَجِدَّةٌ وَقَرِيحَةٌ وَشَهْوَةٌ. وَتَمَامُهَا فِي الْخَامِسَةِ مُعَلِّمٌ نَاصِحٌ.










أدب الدنيا والدين/أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حبيب البصري البغدادي، الشهير بالماوردي (المتوفى: 450هـ)

----------


## علي الشعلان

جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع

----------

